# Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie - IC



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

*Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie - IC*

*Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie 1 - The Return of the Thegn*









*OOC:*


This is the in-character game thread for the Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie play-by-post game.

Out of character discussion can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/310696-koukonsoegur-saga-trollfed-aerie-ooc.html
Character sheets can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/310954-koukonsoegur-saga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html







Mid-afternoon, a cool late spring day. The rain has somehow respectfully held off, but the winds are ever-present, rustling the leaves of the few nearby cherry trees.

The body of the late thegn, Njall Strothtoshi, called Firebeard, lies at peace in his funeral boat, moored just off a small platform jutting into the Iyofryjkawa River only a thousand feet from the top of the massive waterfall that tumbles into the Gods' Wrath Sea far below. Shrouds wrap his body, his axe - Mirth's End - across his chest, his shield at his feet, and a simple iron crown - a replica of the one now worn by his son - rests atop his head.

Crowds line both banks of the river, and more stand upon the stone bridge downstream. Nearly half of the populations of Kjuriyo and Jasmine have emptied to wish the late thegn well on his journey, and even several from more distant Durel-dor-shima, Fryjjarwa, and Kawasiddr. It has been long since a thegn was given such a ceremony; Firebeard was the first thegn in nearly a century who died naturally, in bed with the Keep of the Last Sight. Most others had been lost to some fell touch of the curse of Oka Kjurama, and their bodies were rarely recovered.

As such, although sombre, the funeral rites of Firebeard are in part slightly celebratory - with many hushed tales of his adventures in his younger days being spread again through the gathered, carrying the faint spicing of hope that one day, perhaps soon, the curse that befell Oka Kjurama might end.

Srothgar the Younger, brother to the deceased thegn, speaks the funeral rites, urging the spirit of Njall Strothtoshi to not only find his way to the afterlife halls of their forefathers, but to cleave his way there and claim his rightful spot at their side. As he finishes, the tenders of the sacred garden in Kjuriyo, Lia Nightbloom and Ulrik Brightvein begin lowering floating rice-paper candles into the water. The current of the river takes them quickly, and as others gathered follow suit with their own floating candles, the river takes on the image of a swarm of fireflies massing towards the waterfall.

Hayazo Strothtoshi, called Njallssen, the son of Firebeard and the new thegn of Oka Kjurama, raises his hand and says some final words only heard by himself and his father's corpse.

In the distance, the nigh-dormant volcano of Kjur Peak rumbles, as the curse reminds those present that it lingers even if it did not take this thegn.

The new thegn slowly lowers his hand, and two of the Blood of Ursolm step forward, laying flaming torches at the foot of Firebeard's funeral boat. Quickly, the flames lick up the sides, surrounding the shrouded body, and it is almost into a full blaze by the time Hayazo cuts the mooring rope, releasing the boat to the current.

The boat picks up speed as the Iyofryjkawa River carries the late thegn's body towards its final destination. As the pyre passes beneath the stone bridge, only a few in the crowd spot a small black shape drop into the fire.

Cries go out as the new figure stands, raising Mirth's End in triumph from one hand and something less identifiable in the other, but seemingly torn from the thegn's body. In the crowd, Satoshi Okudaira and Kadlin Ragnarsdottir recognize the creature as a goblin, and even notice a red amulet around its neck that flashes brightly even as the flames whip around it harmlessly.

As the burning funeral boat nears the edge of the waterfall, the goblin cries out, "Vengeance!".

The curse too, wants its vengeance on the late thegn, as the bamboo of the platform gives way to the weight upon it, dumping many into the shallow waters of the river, and trying to pull a few with the current.









*OOC:*


I'll be adding some attacks against characters' reflexes shortly - anyone who is hit was on the platform that collapsed and is dumped into knee-height water - difficult terrain. Anyone missed either was on solid land, the stone bridge, or leapt free of the platform (your choice). Hayazo, Srothgar, and two of the Blood of Ursolm are in the water for sure, as are about 10 random townsfolk. The burning funeral boat is about 2 rounds from reaching the edge of the waterfall, about 800 feet from the collapsed platform (400 feet from the stone bridge if anyone who was missed chooses their character was there).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2011)

Olaf was quietly watching the proceedings from the wooden platform when the structure gave away, and he found himself in the water, gasping for air. Anger grows in the temperamental raider, as he draws his axe and shouts a challenge to the goblin.* "Defiler! I'll rip yer head and bask in yer blood!" *using his knowledge on how to move in tough places, he advances at an unpaired speed in the shallow waters. 

_ OOC: Using Surefooted stride, ignores difficult terrain, double move towards the boat, +2 defenses while on difficult terrain. Total of 16 squares covered on water_


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2011)

Among the populace around the bamboo platform there’s a small itinerant monk who few, if any, people pay any regard. He’s deeply concentrated on silent prayers – or so would seem. He moves among the crowd, ears well open, ready to pick any suspicious conversation or rumour.

Subtle sounds of cracking catch his attention as he moves beside the platform. One second later it break in a splinter shower that could lacerate his flesh; fortunately, the monk is quick enough to shield his face with his straw hat, in which several sharp bamboo needles are embedded. Throwing the ruined hat aside, he watches the hideous creature in the middle of the flaming boat, and spits to the ground as a ward against black magic.

He’s compelled to run towards the bridge, but some may find suspicious that a monk would leave the people that fell into the river to their fate. He rummages into his bag, and produces a rope, which he ties to one of the surviving bamboo pillars.

[sblock=actions]
EDIT: just to clarify, just in case we're doing things in combat rounds, actions would be to get the rope from the "backpack", tie it to somewhere solid enough, and throw the rope to those struggling in the water. I think that's a round worth of actions.

Also, if I understand correctly, the bridge stands between the platform and the waterfall, so if I wanted to go after the goblin I'd go next to the bridge, is that correct?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kadlin had risen well before sunrise to stake out a place from which to watch the proceedings- it was this event, this ritual, that the Raven Queen had guided her here to observe, of this she was certain.  She took a place at the top of the bridge, and watched the ceremony itself very carefully- when the other folk set their tiny candles afloat, Kadlin instead cast a single raven's feather into the river.  Curse or no curse, even the mightiest of men must pass on eventually.

As she made her way through the crowd to the other side of the bridge, to watch the funeral boat pass over the falls, she was in no position to see the dark figure drop into the flaming barge- the crowds were too thick.  But as the goblin revealed itself, Kadlin saw, all too well.  She spat a blistering curse in the dwarven tongue, denouncing the creature for profaning the sacred rites.  She eyed the distance carefully- and judged it too far for any human bowshot, and the flaming barge would clear the edge before a running man could bridge the gap...

Still, the goblin would have to leave the boat, or fall to its own doom.   With another sharp curse, Kadlin unslung the heavy bow from her back and began to run.

[sblock= OOC]
>Judging as 400 feet is double max range for a bow, there seems to be no chance of a shot, so choosing pursuit instead.
>Active Aspect is Seeking Falcon, the better to watch the proceedings
>Minor: ready bow
>Move +Standard>Move= double move (run), off bridge and towards falls; speed 6 +2 aspect +2 run= 10, double 20 squares 
[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 6, 2011)

Dossk's journey for answers had led him to the funeral at Iyofryjkawa River, where he might find someone who knew his brother or the other Runners. However, things quickly turned rotten as screams were heard and he saw the goblin parading about on top of his late thegn's body.

Concern, anger, and fear coursing through his veins but showing a stone facade, Dossk tears Kurnhuelde, his ragged mordenkrad, from its tie around his pack, and quickly makes his way off the iron bridge, eyes locked at the source of the horror. Edging along the side of the river, he grits his teeth and barrels toward the goblin, nothing but exacting vengeance on his mind.

[sblock=Mechanics]I'll go with the flow here, as I've never been in an pseudo-combat encounter like this!

*Minor:* Ready Kurnhuelde
*Move and Standard:* Run off the stone bridge, and along the side of the river toward the goblin on the pyre.[/sblock]


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 6, 2011)

Skaldi rises quickly, sputtering in the water.  Water runs off of his clothes and armor as if it were treated to repel such things.  *“Oh!  This shall not stand!”*

Steam rises from the angered half-fiend as he does his best to move towards the fallen thegn and the creature defiling him.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Look for a boat or something
Move: Run towards the boat if seen, towards the falls if not. (4 squares)
Standard>Move: Same as above.  Alternately, get in the boat.

[sblock=Skaldi]*Skaldi*—Male Tiefling Warlord 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10
AC: 16, Fort: 13, Reflex: 14, Will: 14 — Speed: 6
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Powers:
Commander’s Strike
Direct the Strike
Powerful Warning
Orchestrated Offensive
Inspiring Word
Inspiring Word (2)
Infernal Wrath
Noble Presence
Conditions: 
Sheet: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html#post5675923 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Sep 6, 2011)

During the ceremony, a short, quiet man with dark blue skin and elfin features watches and prays.   He smiles at the tales of the Thegn's glory, and makes mental note of them to record later.  It was these tales he came for.  That, and to see if the Moon would grant him a vision of the new Thegn.

Suddenly, Satoshi gets a flash of warning, the image of a goblin wreathed in flame, pierces his mind's eye.  Seconds later, a voice is heard to scream "Vengeance!" and the bamboo platform collapses.  Satoshi springs into action, holding his staff horizontally across his back as he races along the river bank.  Several others rush with him, but he takes little note of their features as his focus lies upon the amulet around the goblin's neck, and in closing the gap between himself and the foe.

[sblock=mechanics]Double move, run action.  That gets me 16 squares.[/sblock]
[sblock=Satoshi]

AC: 17 
Fort: 12 
Ref: 15 
Will: 15
HP: 23/23  Bloodied 11
Surges: 7/7  Surge Value: 5
AP 1/1

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[]Whispers of Defeat
[]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]Action Point
[]Second Wind
[]CD-Rebuke Undead
[]CD-Maledictor's Doom
[]Silent Malediction

Full Sheet: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/310954-koukonsoegur-saga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon curses as he is plunged into the cold water. Getting up easily despite his heavy black scaled armor and dragon-rune-shield. He moves as quickly back to land to follow the boat on secure ground. May the villagers save themselves. Only the strong survive. And he will make sure this gobiln is not one of them...

[sblock=OOC]

using all actions for the above described movement. Will we use maps later? It helps with the flanking rules which Daigon really needs to be at his best.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 7, 2011)

As Skaldi pulls himself from the cool water steaming around him, his eyes momentarily catch sight of a pole boat being pulled free from the wreckage of the platform, and he scrambles aboard before the current hauls it downstream. The small dip for holding cargo is empty - it's probable that anything that was there got dumped in the river, but the four poles are still strapped on at the corners, keeping the shallow hull still balanced.

As he moves along the north bank from the once-platform, Daigon notices Skaldi float past in the recovered pole boat, mere feet from the shore line.

Just ahead of Skaldi's pole boat, Olaf the Mean moves easily through the water, letting the current help him forward as well, even though the cool water splashes annoyingly in his face.

On the north shore, Dossk and Satoshi run along the rocky shore, unknowingly keeping pace with each other, while on the south shore, Kadlin leads them by nearly twenty feet.

Kjula finishes tying off his rope to one of the surviving bamboo pillars, and is almost immediately inundated with calls for help from several of the townsfolk who've yet to pull themselves from the water.

The two men of the Blood of Ursolm dig their feet into the rocky riverbed to try holding against the current, each with an outstretched arm holding their thegn, but a few feet away, Srothgar loses his footing in the water, and is carried downstream only a short distance behind Skaldi's pole boat, followed by two other villagers.

The goblin on the late thegn's funeral boat ceases his celebration, noting several people rushing towards him. The roar of the nearby waterfall drowns out any shouts directed at him, but he's not so stupid as to believe they mean anything but his death. The amulet on his chest flashes again as the flames try to taste his flesh, although Kadlin notes that it is less bright than before.

Quickly he drops his small prize into a pouch, but keeps his grip firmly on the stolen axe. From his belt he pulls out a small length of rope, and whips it at a rocky outcropping on the south bank as the current pulls the floating pyre past. Almost impossibly, the short length of rope stretches across half the river and somehow secures itself to the rock. With a snap, it contracts, pulling the goblin free of the burning boat and landing him on the south bank, closer to the cliff's edge than the chasing female ranger.









*OOC:*


I wasn't necessarily planning on their being a pole boat, but it makes sense that there might be some, so sure, Skaldi can find one. That sort of thing will be allowed in the future as well - if you want to add reasonable window dressing to a scene, feel free to do so as long as it doesn't contradict anything I've said (so if I said you're in a windowless room, don't go trying to pull back a curtain that reveals one...)







[sblock=Rough Map]
Rough map... (I have no idea if this'll be clear or not)
River: 200ft/40sq wide
W: Waterfall
B: Bridge (level with banks at ends, 40ft high in center)
P: Collapsed platform, most of the townsfolk stuck in the water
o: Olaf (Voda Vosa)
s: Kjula (Someone)
g: Goblin
k: Kadlin (pathfinderq1)
d: Dossk (GROMkill)
t: Skaldi (twilsemail)
p: Satoshi (Pentius)
w: Daigon (Walking Dad)
y: Srothgar the Younger, two random townsfolk
x: empty space holder
... Curses! Why must my players always choose names starting with the same letters?!?

North bank:
W<-- 20sq -->x<-- 80sq -->x<-- 4sq -->dp<-- 16sq -->B<-- 44sq -->x<-- 16sq -->xx<-- 12sq -->w<-- 8sq -->sP
River:
W<-- 20sq -->x<-- 80sq -->x<-- 4sq -->xx<-- 16sq -->B<-- 44sq -->o<-- 16sq -->ty<-- 12sq -->x<-- 8sq -->
South bank:
W<-- 20sq -->g<-- 80sq -->k<-- 4sq -->xx<-- 16sq -->B<-- 44sq -->x<-- 16sq -->xx<-- 12sq -->x<-- 8sq -->[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter special traits]
Anyone in the water moves downstream 20 squares at the end of the round due to the current.
The water is fast moving, but not particularly choppy. A DC 10 Athletics check could let you swim your speed, but the river is shallow enough that there's no fear of drowning with failure.
Up to eight people can fit on a pole boat, but only four can use poles at a time; one more boat could be salvaged from the platform. Each move action used to pole the boat moves it 6 squares.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I will try to use better maps when I can, but this first encounter is spread across such a large area that it's a bit awkward to do up a 200 square wide by 50 square high map. If/when action is more "zoomed in", I'll try to bring up a proper map.

Also, I do a lot of my updates through my iPhone, so I was planning on doing my maps through Google Docs (Spreadsheet) so I have editing access on my various devices. Unless someone has a better idea? (Post to the OOC thread so we don't derail the IC too much)







[sblock=Goblin]
Oh, and in case someone can figure a way to get an attack off...

Goblin Vengeance-seeker
HP: 92; Bloodied 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14

... Yeah, not a typical goblin
[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2011)

Kjula throws the now tied rope towards those he thinks are in the greatest need, then runs towards the bridge, following the northen shore, as fast as he can.


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 7, 2011)

Biting back a curse, Skaldi slows the boat to save the Thegn's brother.  *"My Lord.  Here."*  He has trouble not making it an order, but he catches the nobleman's attention.  Extending a hand, he pulls the man into the boat and begins his pursuit of the Goblin once again.

Spotting the archer also chasing the creature, he begins moving towards her.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Noble Presence, allows Srothgar to Shift 2.  Hopefully he'll use that movement to get into the boat.
Standard: If that doesn't work, Pull him up.
Standard: If that does work, Pole the boat along.  Hopefully closer to Kadlin.

After looking at my actions for half a minute, I think this works better:
Standard: Pull Srothgar into the boat
Move: Pole Boat along

   [sblock=Skaldi]*Skaldi*—Male Tiefling Warlord 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10
AC: 16, Fort: 13, Reflex: 14, Will: 14 — Speed: 6
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Powers:
Commander’s Strike
Direct the Strike
Powerful Warning
Orchestrated Offensive
Inspiring Word
Inspiring Word (2)
Infernal Wrath
Noble Presence
Conditions: 
Sheet: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html#post5675923 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

Olaf stops his charge as he notices people moving around him. Turing his head around, he notices the boat, coming rushing behind him. Calculating it's trajectory, he sidesteps and hops in. The soaked apparently unarmed nomad viking warrior rises his face to watch at Skaldi *"We're goin' after that goblin, boat rider, give me a pole."*

_OOC: Edit: I'll change that: Wait until the boat pass by: Move into the boat: Standard, Pole forward._


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 7, 2011)

As a child, Kadlin had earned the nickname "Goatlegs" for the speed and agility with which she scrambled through the rocky hills around Kjur Peak.  Now she put that speed to use, sprinting in pursuit of the vile goblin- her own fury, and the anger of her goddess, only propelled her faster.

[sblock= OOC]
>Same thing: Move +Standard>Move, run, in Aspect of the Seeking Falcon; total is 20 squares closer to goblin

[/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Sep 8, 2011)

Satoshi eyes the running water as he runs, a plan forming in his mind.  Abruptly, he turns and leaps into the water, trying to wade across the river even as the current helps him closer to the goblin.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch on the roll! You'll be the first deva to drown in 4-foot deep water 







Finally realizing the strange-skinned man near him charging the goblin as well, the idea of using the flow of the hasty river as leverage is made clear to Dossk. The Mul follows in the stranger's footsteps as he gracefully dives into the shallow water and starts to pull along through the river's current. He somehow manages to make good time, while having to swim with Kurnhuelde in his right hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon continuous to follow on land. The presence of the goblin is maybe an insult, but the primal powers of a waterfall are nothing to mess around with.

[sblock=OOC]

Move as best as he can to follow the goblin on land.

How dangerous would the waterfall be?
Daigon is not going to swim in armor vs a current and not typical willing to enter a boat with nearly strangers.

But I'm willing to meta-game, if this is necessary to stay in the adventure.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Going over the waterfall? Very dangerous. Thousand foot fall or so into choppy, rocky waters - big hurt. It's not particularly hard to get out of the water beforehand, but if you fail...

There's no need to metagame to keep the group together; play your character as you see fit. Plenty of chances for the group to gather all proper-like after this encounter if need be.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 9, 2011)

While Satoshi's plan has merit, his skills in the water are lacking, and his less-than-graceful entrance leaves him near stammering and floundering in the fast-moving river, dragging him along the north bank without heed. Dossk notes the deva's idea, however, and ably launches himself into the water with his mordenkrad plowing forward, using the current to propel him more than half-way across the Iyofryjkawa.

On the other side of the bridge, Skaldi finishes helping Srothgar from the waters behind his pole boat, and then turns his attention ahead. Although he misses the mul and deva in the water, he sees the ranger chasing the goblin, and decides to head for her, hoping to help as soon as he arrives. En route, Olaf grabs a pole and hauls himself aboard, quickly noting the tiefling's destination. At the back of the boat, Srothgar helps the two other townsfolk in the river aboard, saving them from the fast rushing water.

As he catches his breath, Srothgar the younger finally gets a brief moment to look ahead at the goblin. The distance makes it difficult on his old eyes, but something in the goblin's garb sparks a memory. "Tuket," he says, barely audible over the rush of water. Louder, he yells to Skaldi and Olaf at the front of the boat. "The goblin is Tuket! He's a chief! There may be more goblins at the cliff!"

Back near the collapsed platform, Daigon sees the commotion in the water, but respects the river's force too much to risk it himself considering his armor, so he continues rushing along the north shore, with a simply garbed monk hurrying along further back.

As Tuket finishes scrambling onto the south shore, he notes the human female running towards him, but fails to see his pursuers in the water. Judging his lead as comfortable enough, he takes a moment to coil his rope and then press it lightly to his chest, as if in thanks or prayer.

With a roar drowned out by the waterfall, the burning funeral boat of the late thegn Njall Strothtoshi passes over the rim of the rushing Iyofryjkawa, and cleaves through the air, beginning its fall to the Gods' Wrath Sea far below.









*OOC:*


Tuket just spent a healing surge to recharge his magic item, so he makes no further progress towards the cliff.







[sblock=Rough Map]
Rough map

River: 200ft / 40sq wide
W: Waterfall
B: Bridge (level with banks at ends, 40ft high in center)
P: Collapsed platform, most of the townsfolk stuck in the water
s: Kjula (Someone)
g: Tuket, the goblin chief
k: Kadlin (pathfinderq1)
d: Dossk (GROMkill)
p: Satoshi (Pentius)
w: Daigon (Walking Dad)
x: empty space holder
b: pole boat, with Skaldi (twilsemail), Olaf (Voda Vosa), Srothgar, and two random townsfolk

North bank:
W<-- 20sq -->x<-- 58sq -->x<-- 2sq -->x<-- 4sq -->x<-- 36sq -->B<-- 28sq -->x<-- 30sq -->w<-- 14sq -->s<-- 8sq -->P
River: (1sq from north bank)
W<-- 20sq -->x<-- 58sq -->x<-- 2sq -->x<-- 4sq -->p<-- 36sq -->B<-- 28sq -->x<-- 30sq -->x<-- 14sq -->x<-- 8sq -->
River: (26sq from north bank / 14sq from south bank)
W<-- 20sq -->x<-- 58sq -->d<-- 2sq -->x<-- 4sq -->x<-- 36sq -->B<-- 28sq -->b<-- 30sq -->x<-- 14sq -->x<-- 8sq -->
South bank:
W<-- 20sq -->g<-- 58sq -->x<-- 2sq -->k<-- 4sq -->x<-- 36sq -->B<-- 28sq -->x<-- 30sq -->x<-- 14sq -->x<-- 8sq -->
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter special traits]
There are now 5 people on the pole boat, but only 4 can actually use poles at a time. Srothgar and/or the 2 townsfolk can man three of the poles, if one of Olaf or Skaldi wishes to do something else with their Standard and/or Move actions and still have the boat move full speed (48 squares, before factoring in the current)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]
Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 92; Bloodied: 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2011)

Olaf chuckles. *"A Chief ye say my leash? That will be a glorious battle, when I rip that bastard's heart from his chest."* With grim determination, Olaf Poles the boat firmly. 

_OOC: Pole with my move and standard actions_


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2011)

The monk, seeing the goblin at the other side of the river, crosses the bridge, which is still full of people. Kjula chooses the only unobstructed place - the parapet. He runs on it in pursuit of the thief.









*OOC:*


I meant to cross the river using th bridge at first, but I didn't think I'd reach it in one round. The acrobatics roll is meant to cross it quickly despite the people that must sill be there, according to earlier posts


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kadlin continues to chase the goblin- in her terms, he was tantalizingly close.


[sblock= OOC]
> again, double run move, 20 squares closer- sorry for brief flavor, see note in OOC thread.  If goblin does not move, this puts her at 38 squares, in range next round, with no long range penalty through stance.  If he does not move, or makes minimal retreat, she will make a regular move (8 squares next round, stop and fire a Clever shot, aiming to knock prone- please NPC as needed- again see note in OOC about my next few days
[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 10, 2011)

Dossk continues to powerfully kick his way through the water, his mordenkrad leading the way through the stream. The current takes him down the river, but he swims slightly turned, aiming for the goblin atop the pyre.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move and Standard go toward swimming like crazy toward that goblin bastard on the South Bank.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have a bit trouble visualizing the scene. Does it look futile to continue to follow the goblin without getting into the water?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have a bit trouble visualizing the scene. Does it look futile to continue to follow the goblin without getting into the water?












*OOC:*


If he keeps fleeing, Daigon and Kjula won't catch him without some sort of movement aid; but he's a pretty stout fellow, so if the others can slow him down, then they could catch up before he goes down - since Daigon and Kjula are two of the party's strikers, there's a lot of damage potential held back in reserve, so to speak.

I'll be honest - I don't know if the party can/will catch him, so I designed the adventure to handle either situation. I've used this encounter setup before for a different game, and the party didn't even try to catch the runner.

As a DM, I like including scenarios like this early in games - see whether the party chooses to rescue bystanders or confront the villain. Both are fine choices, but I find it helps me figure out how best to present interesting hooks to the players/characters; better than simply asking.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 11, 2011)

The cold water shocks Satoshi, who simply drifts with the current for a moment.  As his body adjusts, he begins to work his way downstream, drifting in to the middle of the river at the same time, to try and take more advantage of the current.  Looking back, he waves encouragingly toward the boat.

[sblock=mechanics]Athletics: 1d20-2=12 to swim.  Going diagonal in toward the center and downstream.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon continuous his pursuit on the dry ground.

[sblock=OOC]

sorry, forgot about the shield malus (which he hasn't readied).
Rolls should be:
*Endurance*: 1d20 + 7 = 22
*Athletics*: 1d20 + 9 = 15

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> May I roll athletics or something to get a bit more speed?
> 
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


Sure. Shame to not be able to use skills even if there are no foes immediately around. DC 15 Athletics to add an extra Move action per turn. Whether passed or not, then a DC 10 (+3 per extra move taken since last rest) Endurance check to not lose a healing surge.

This can be done by anyone with no foes within 30 squares (otherwise you have to give them some thought)


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 12, 2011)

Kadlin continues to sprint down the southern bank of the Iyofryjkawa River after the brazen goblin chief Tuket, vaguely aware of the two figures swimming across the water that the current quickly drags past her. The mul's effort is solely poured into his stroke, deftly keeping the heavy mordenkrad from dragging him down, but she sees that the deva is eyeing the goblin curiously even as he swims. Lifting her gaze from her own path, Kadlin notes the goblin sling the axe Mirth's End across its back, and carefully spread a bagful of small objects across the ground behind as he turns to run. The ranger judges the distance, and figures that she's just within range for her bow, but if she stops, the goblin will race ahead. 'A few more steps,' she thinks, 'and I'll have him.' With the speed of the current, she notes the mul and deva will be right on top of the goblin chief as well in a moment.

Olaf and Skaldi drive the pole boat gracefully but quickly over the fast-moving water, with Srothgar and a local farmer moving to help with the poles at the rear of the boat, while the other rescued villager coughs and gasps for air. The boat speeds under and well past the bridge, yet the five on board note a strange rhythmic chant from above as the stone structure zooms by overhead.

Well upstream, Daigon grunts as he hurls himself into his run, completely ignoring the throng of people still not dispersed along the river bank, so it is little surprise when he doesn't hear the cries of the townsfolk on the bridge. Further away, Kjula does hear the screams of townsfolk as they flee from the bridge. In the commotion it takes a moment to find out why, but as he runs, he is barely able to make out the shapes of four more goblins crawling out from under the bridge, striking at the terrified townsfolk indiscriminately.









*OOC:*


I have no idea if this'll work...

Map(s) can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdDkxd3N5S2ItYmhSYWVRSkl2d2J4NEE&hl=en_US

Someone: sorry for the lack of clarity, the bridge is a good 400ft from the collapsed platform where Kjula started, so he's not really near the bridge yet. He is, however, only 12 squares off the right edge of the *Near stone bridge...* map linked above.

twilsemail and Voda Vosa: The pole boat with Skaldi, Olaf, Srothgar, and the two villagers is roughly halfway between the two maps - a full round of poling can land the boat at either the shore near Tuket on the *Near Iyofryjkawa Falls...* map or at the corner of the bridge and shore on the *Near stone bridge...*








[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]
Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 92; Bloodied: 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Raider (4)]
Goblin Raider (4)
HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
AC 15; Fort 11; Reflex 13; Will 10
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kadlin eased her pace just a bit, then skidded to a stop when she felt the range was right.  She pulled two arrows from the quiver across her back, then fired them both in quick succession at the goblin leader.  The first skipped past his feet- a miss, but close enough that he stumbled reflexively.  As he started to regain his feet, the second shaft caught the outside of his shoulder- already off balance, this knocked him to the ground.

[sblock= OOC]
>Move: forward 8 squares to AI 5 (speed 6 +2 Seeking Falcon); no longer running 
>Standard: Disruptive shot at Tuket; 1d20+8 vs. AC= 18 (miss, deals half damage, so 7 HP, and he is Slowed until end of Kadlin's next turn); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3185208/
>AP: Standard: Clever Shot RBA at Tuket; 1d20+8 vs. AC= 21 (hit, deals 6 damage and Tuket is knocked prone); rolls included above

>Summary: Kadlin- AP spent, encounter Disruptive shot used
>Tuket: prone, slowed until end of Kadlin's next turn, 13 HP total damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did Daigon pass the goblins and didn't noticed them? Does he notice them now?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did Daigon pass the goblins and didn't noticed them? Does he notice them now?












*OOC:*


He didn't see them before their ambush/attack, but he sees them now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon curses. With all capable eyes on the lone kobold the other goblins can attack with impunity. Who can he lead if everyone is dead?

Daigon changes direction and runs back.

[sblock=OOC]

double move (run) to z21
minor ready shield (I assume the sword is already drawn).

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2011)

Kjula looks at the distant figure of the lone goblin, feeling that he's going to go away. That he'll carrying the axe with him feels less disturbing than he doesn't know how or why did he risk so much with such bold attack.

Then the other goblins appear below the bridge – they must obviously be in league, and can be interrogated to know where the thief is going. They are close, too, but the terrain isn't very good for his style. The bridge looks like a good place to hide behind and from where to ambush the goblins.

With such reasoning he dives into the river, trying to be as quiet as possible. The cold water nearly paralyzes him, though.

[sblock=mechanics]Well, two great rolls. I intended to move into the river with one move action, then swim down it and let it carry me along while trying to be as less visible as possible – I don't know how clear the river is, or if it's possible to remain out of sight by keeping most of my body underwater, but I rolled stealth just n case it's possible[/sblock]


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 13, 2011)

Ignore Me![/double post]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2011)

*"Rraaaarg!" *howls Olaf as he poles with all his might.

_OOC: Do I have range to drop an eldrich bolt at one of the raiders as we move by the bridge?_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2011)

*"Rraaaarg!" *howls Olaf as he poles with all his might.

_OOC: Do I have range to drop an eldrich bolt at one of the raiders as we move by the bridge?_


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 13, 2011)

Skaldi continues pushing the boat and his companions towards the goblin.  *“The Thegn must have his axe.  Heave, brothers!”*

  [sblock=Actions]
Not sure: Can I use Diplomacy or Intimidate to urge the boat’s pilots forward?  How about a use of Noble Presence?

ETA: If VV does have range, I'd like to use Direct the Strike as well.  I have to hit something at some point...

I also cannot see the map. Firewall blocks google docs.  Stupid firewall.

  [sblock=Skaldi]*Skaldi*—Male Tiefling Warlord 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10
AC: 16, Fort: 13, Reflex: 14, Will: 14 — Speed: 6
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Powers:
Commander’s Strike
Direct the Strike
Powerful Warning
Orchestrated Offensive
Inspiring Word
Inspiring Word (2)
Infernal Wrath
Noble Presence
Conditions: 
Sheet: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html#post5675923 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Voda Vosa: No, Olaf does not have range on the goblin raiders; they didn't pop out until the pole boat was well past (20+ squares) the bridge.

twilsemail: the other people on the boat are paddling as best they can already, but if you have a power that gives a free move or move action, then sure, they can pole instead.

Hrm... Not sure best way to get around firewall for you...

Someone: hiding in the water is cettainly possible; goblins seem more focused on the land


----------



## Pentius (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cor, I am having difficulty reading the map.  Satoshi is still going downstream toward Tuket, right?  When will I be in range of him, and could the boat possibly pick me up?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock= OOC]
>At start of turn, Satoshi is 32 squares upstream (and 2 squares 'up', but I think you can count diagonally, so 32 is the range.  Boat is further upstream, not sure how far- it is between the 2 maps
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 16, 2011)

Pentius said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Cor, I am having difficulty reading the map.  Satoshi is still going downstream toward Tuket, right?  When will I be in range of him, and could the boat possibly pick me up?












*OOC:*


pathfinderq1 has the right of it; two move actions plus the current will have Satoshi in the water square just above Tuket. If he gets out of the water early though, then he loses the twenty squares of current.

The boat will reach more or less the same point at the same time if the four polers use their 8 actions to pole towards Tuket; technically, this means that Satoshi will be even with the boat at some point this rurn (if it doesn't turn around), so could try to climb on as it passes.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case would it be acceptable to, say, ready an action to either climb on the boat as it passes, or to try and climb out of the water as I come in range of Tuket?  I definitely don't want to get all the way on top of him.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pentius, that works fine.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 16, 2011)

Out of the corner of his eye, Satoshi sees the goblin raiders emerge to cause mayhem.  He lets out a small sigh.  _"I'm too far out now to turn back.  If I did, I'd only lose their leader.  No, I shall press on."_ he thinks to himself, as the current carries him onward.









*OOC:*


I do that, then.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 17, 2011)

Drifting toward the southern edge of the river, Dossk is pulled downstream for a while, finally coming very close to the goblin. As the river puts him just a few yards from his target, he grins and tightens his grip on the mordenkrad.









*OOC:*


Using my move action and standard to get into position for the current to take me 20 squares into C3, so next turn, I can hop out and trash that son-of-a-goblin.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 19, 2011)

A faint squeal slips from Tuket's lips as he sees his plans beginning to fall apart. A mul with a large hammer is splashing in the water just a few feet to his right, and a boat - Where did that come from?! - just behind with 5 - no 6! - people on board. He curses as he stumbles to his feet, tossing a malicious glare at the distant archer whose arrows are harrying him.

As he staggers a few more steps, he pauses, thinking about drawing the axe Mirth's End, but he seems to dismiss that, unsheathing a short and uncared-for wakizashi from his belt. He turns to face his pursuers as he continues his slow withdrawal, gesturing his thoughts about their heritages...

Upstream, just past the bridge, the four goblin raiders easily note the angry dragonborn charging them - parting the fleeing bystanders like the prow of a boat, but their interest is such that they completely miss the monk drifting in the water towards them, despite his initial thrashing attempt at a dive. The two goblins on the bridge load and fire their crossbows at fleeing bystanders, laughing maliciously as they do.

The two on land however, decide to advance towards the charging blackguard. One slashes casually at a local rice farmer, spraying the man's blood on a nearby stone, while the other takes aim at the dragonborn with a crossbow, and fires...









*OOC:*


I'll let Walking Dad say how Daigon reacts to the shot.

Short update, not much to expand on people's actions. Been a bit busy with childcare while getting geared up for wife's return to classes, but it shouldn't impact my posting rate once we're in the groove.

Map(s) updated here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdDkxd3N5S2ItYmhSYWVRSkl2d2J4NEE&hl=en_US
Note: I shifted the top map a bit to the right, to give more room beyond Tuket.







[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]
Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 79/92; Bloodied: 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...
Conditions: Slowed (until end of Kadlin's next turn)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Raider (4)]
Goblin Raider (4)
HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
AC 15; Fort 11; Reflex 13; Will 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2011)

Olaf disembarks quickly, seeing the goblin so close. He moves on the grass, reaching behind his back for him axe. As he takes hold of it, the others can see the wicked weapon, until now concealed. It is of exquisite craftsmanship, and it's evidently made to inflict pain and serious injuries.
The warrior wields it with expertise, but the nimble goblin moves out of harms way, jumping over and back, as Olaf makes an arc attack to it's midsection. The move was a complete miss, think Tuket, but is surprised to notice that the nomad warrior's outline is blurred and difficult to distinguish from the surrounding. The goblin rubs it's eyes, thinking he has something on them.


_Actions: 
Move 5 to H5
Free: Manifest Big Mean Axe.
Standard: Encounter power: Spirit Flay vs Tuket: Miss, Olaf gains partial concealment UENT_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kadlin seemed nearly as startled as Tuket was by the sudden arrival of a boat-ful of angry folk.  In fact, she had to adjust her aim at the last moment, to avoid hitting one of those attackers in front of Tuket- the arrow vanished over the falls.  Grumbling a bit, she made her way closer to the goblin chief...

[sblock= OOC]
>Standard: Clever Shot RBA at Tuket (vs. AC); 1d20+8= 19 (miss); roll Roll Lookup
>Move: forward to AI 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 19, 2011)

As Olaf approaches Tuket, his foot barely grazes one of the many small eggs the goblin strew about just moments ago, but the pressure is enough to crack the fragile shell, spraying a thin yellowish mist into the air that fills the man's gut with bile.









*OOC:*


Olaf is weakened (save ends); he can roll a save for this round, since this would have happened on his turn.

The trap is an opportunity attack vs anyone moving through the zone; +4 vs Fort; Hit: weakened (save ends). You can roll it yourself if you'd like, or let me post it after a bit.

Map updated to show squares with eggs, and Olaf and Kadlin's positions.


----------



## Someone (Sep 19, 2011)

Below the cold waters, Kjula is almost invisible. The water is clear, but the ripples and waves distort his form enough to conceal him almost completely; those who could see him probably will think he's drowned. Letting the current carry him, the monk prepared an attack

[sblock=actions]Pretty much stay hidden and let the river move me, using a minor action to draw a shuriken. If I'm not mistaken I'll be at column S at the end of the round, which looks like a good spot[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2011)

Olaf coughs as the gas drains his strengths. _(Rolled above. Missed the save.)_


----------



## Pentius (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can't find me on the map.  Did I make it into the boat?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 20, 2011)

Pentius said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can't find me on the map.  Did I make it into the boat?












*OOC:*


Did I forget to update that? Sorry, yes, Satoshi is on the boat.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


The eggs hit Dossk as he moves past, beside them, right? Or does one have to actually step on them to activate the OA?





The mul deftly swims past the goblin and the man swinging at it, seemingly avoiding the fight altogether. The mist from the eggs that the man stepped on nearly hinders Dossk, but he swims around their power. However, after he gets a few yards past the fight, he stands straight up and charges out of the water, surprising both the man and the goblin chief alike. Rushing toward the goblin, he whips his mordenkrad around ferociously, his face as blank as a glassy river.

Dossk brings the mordenkrad down with both hands, following through with his massive swing. The mordenkrad smashes into the goblin, and with squinted eyes, Dossk pulls back and lowers into a combat stance, glaring menacingly at the the chief, ready to follow his every move.[sblock=Mechanics]
*Move:* Dossk swims his speed to D3. Athletics check: 1d20+11=23

*Standard:* Charge Tuket, landing in F5. This gives flanking between Olaf and Dossk. Tuket is now marked.

Attack roll: 1d20+10=25 (Including +2 from flanking, and +1 from charge)

Damage Roll: 2d6+6=16 Dossk deals 16 damage to Tuket.

*Minor:* None taken[/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:14
Surge Value:8
Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Tuket.
+2 against Tuket for flanking.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Sep 20, 2011)

Satoshi steps off the boat, and advances on the goblin chieftain.  As he does, he removes his hat, baring his bald head.  A stray ray of sunlight shines off of his dark blue skin.  Satoshi begins gathering his divine wrath, moonlight shining in his eyes and his voice taking on the tone of a peal of thunder.  *"Foolish knave, for interrupting the funeral of the Thegn, you will feel the full wrath of the Curse!  Bear it n-"*  Satoshi cuts off midsentence, even as the spell he cast wracks the goblin's body.  

On the other side of the foe, Satoshi has seen the mul fighter, a perfect image of his lost friend.  He stumbles slightly.  The light in the deva's eyes disappears and he becomes just a man again, one who looks like he's seen a ghost.  "T-Trask?  Is that you?" He says, barely above a whisper.  And then, a little louder, *"No...Dossk?  Is your name Dossk?"*



[sblock=Mechanics]
Move: get out of boat.  Advance to I4.
Trap: 1d20+4=22 vs Fort Weakened.  Oh well.

Standard: Silent Malediction, originating in Tuket's square.
Attack roll(Tuket): 1d20+4=21 vs Fort, hit. Tuket is Stunned, Save ends.
Attack Roll(Dossk):1d20+4=7 vs Fort.  Miss.  Dossk is Dazed until the end of Satoshi's next turn.
Damage Roll:2d6+4=14 Halved for weaken makes 7 thunder damage on Tuket.

Final Tally:
Tuket takes 7 damage and is Stunned(Save Ends)
Dossk is Dazed until the end of Satoshi's next turn
Satoshi is weakened(Save ends) and also Dazed until the end of his next turn.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 
Dazed until end of next turn.

[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


GROMkill: No, Dossk isn't affected by the yellow gas, sorry if I wasn't clear. You have to move through or into one of the 9 squares to be attacked - it was a burst 1 that created a zone.

Tuket thus took the full 16 damage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon shortly powers to invoke his powers, cloaking himself in shadowy shrouds as he contentious his way. 


[sblock=OOC]

move to close in after activating shroud of shadow to gain partial concealment and 5 THP.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 22 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 5
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, [/s]Shroud of Shadow[/s]
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 23, 2011)

Skaldi drives the pole boat in hard against the shore, catching it on some partially submerged rocks so it doesn't continue being carried by the current, as Olaf charges off after the goblin chief. Srothgar begins helping the townsfolk from the boat but they look exhausted and overwhelmed from the frantic last few moments.

Tuket blinks his eyes a few times, trying to sort out all the mixed signals his scheming brain is reading - an arrow flying past his head, a hazy man with an axe, a crushing hammer - black sin that hurt! - and some blue-skinned wretch calling the booming thunder. Why must these surface dwellers always have magic?! The goblin chief knew he couldn't deal with everything yet, and first he needed to get past that damnable hammer. With little finesse but an malicious sneer he snaps his wakizashi low, slicing the blade at the mul's thighs.

Still oblivious to the lithe form slipping through the water, the four goblin raiders focus their attention on the only living figure not fleeing from them. The two on the bridge brace themselves along the stone parapet as they reload and take aim, trying to find the some substance in the blurred form of the dragonborn; with their best guesses, two crossbow bolts fly.

Closer to Daigon, one goblin licks his lips and charges across the rocky shore, his weathered wakizashi leading the charge, and in his frenzy, completely misses that he moves right past the submerged monk. The other is more careful, picking his route carefully as he discards his hand crossbow and draws his own wakizashi, circling around behind the shadowy blackguard.









*OOC:*


Curses! I always forget my goblin shifts (after Olaf's missed attack) to get out of a potential flank, although it wouldn't have affected Dossk's attack.

I know twilsemail hasn't responded yet, but I wanted to keep things moving. I'm pondering granting a free action point to people who get skipped in such a manner, so that they might have a chance at an extra action later in the combat, but subject to the usual use limits. Any thoughts on this?

Roll results: Dossk is hit for 7 damage, and is pushed back to E4 while Tuket shifts to F6. Daigon is only hit by the charging raider, but it's a crit so 8 damage instead of the rolled 7. Tuket is still stunned.

Map(s) updated here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdDkxd3N5S2ItYmhSYWVRSkl2d2J4NEE&hl=en_US







[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]
Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 56/92; Bloodied: 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...
Conditions: Stunned (save ends)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Raider (4)]
Goblin Raider (4)
HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
AC 15; Fort 11; Reflex 13; Will 10
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Kadlin drew back her bow for another shot, but between the drifting wisps of gas and the crowd around the goblin chief, her shot went far too high- the arrow vanished over the falls.


[sblock= OOC]
>Standard: clever Shot RBA at Tuket (vs. AC, with CA), 1d20+10= 11 (auto-miss); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3194796/

>Question: just how far is it from Kadlin's current position to the goblins on the bridge?  (In case Tuket gets dropped, and she needs to change targets)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2011)

Olaf walks around, first near the shore as he calculates the next move of Tuket. *"lippery fiend, stay put!"* Belows the warrior, as he tries to strike the goblin down once more.
_
Actions: Move around to E6
Attack with Flesh rend: If hit, Tuket is slided to G 5 and is at -2 to attacks._


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does Tuket shift now that Olaf swung at him?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 23, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Tuket shift now that Olaf swung at him?












*OOC:*


Corrected: no, he can't because he's stunned (acting as if dazed)


----------



## Someone (Sep 23, 2011)

Kjula sees his oppotunity as the river carries him downstream. Drawing his dagger, he stabs the closest goblin's foot as he attacks Daigon. From this difficult position, the attack is weak, but the monks remains unseen underwater.

[sblock=mechanics]
*Minor action*: Draw dagger
*Standard action*: Shadow strike encounter power against goblin at T22, with Ca bonus from hidden.  It strikes handily (AC 26) but deals 7 pitiful damage. Allows Stealth check to remain hidden after attack (19).
*Move action*: Athletics check to resist the river's current and remain in place, rolls a 21. I don't believe you mentioned this possibility but I think it's reasonable[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats] * Skötkonung Kjula* Human rogue 1
Status: 
Initiative: +4, Passive perception: 16, Passive Insight: 11
Defenses: AC: 16, For: 12, Ref: 17, Will: 14 
HP: 24/24, Bloodied: 12, Surge value: 6, Surges/day: 7 Speed: 6 squares
Languages: Common, Goblin
AP: 1

Powers: 
Acrobatic Strike, Sly Flourish, Clever Strike
Shadow Strike, Surprise Strike, Centered Flurry of blows, Second Wind
Spinning Blade Leap[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Tuket be the victim of his own egg-traps?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 24, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Tuket be the victim of his own egg-traps?












*OOC:*


He can trigger them, but you don't know if they'd affect him...

Someone: yes, you can fight the current since Kjula is at the shoreline.

The post in the OOC thread showed me I should be more transparent - Tuket has an ability to act as if dazed when stunned, but he still can't take the immediate action to shift after Olaf missed him. I'll correct the map when I can (he should still be beside Olaf).


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 24, 2011)

Dossk turns as the deva, seemingly shocked, calls out to the mul. His usual blank, unaffected face hastily switches to a look of astonishment, and he stands staring in disbelief for a moment at the deva, before his expression disappears as quickly as it had arrived. He speaks, and it becomes apparent that he is a man who chooses his words sparingly. *"Satoshi."* Raising his left hand, palm toward the deva, his signal is made clear as he turns to deal with the current threat, the goblin. The meeting would have to wait. Dismembering this foul creature that has violated his thegn's honorable send-off is priority.

Shrugging off the slice along his thighs from the goblin's wakizashi, Dossk gears up and readies himself for a counterattack. Both hands on his mordenkrad now, he quickly steps toward the goblin chief, his stance low, a menacing figure to the surrounded creature. Pulling Kurnhuelde up high above him, Dossk viciously brings it down upon the goblin, slamming into the goblin's upper half with a vicious force backed by vengeance for his thegn.

[sblock=Mechanics]

*Start Turn:* Incredible Toughness. Dossk is dazed no more!

*Move:* Shift to F5

*Standard:* Brash Strike on Tuket.

Attack roll: 1d20+9=21 Hit AC 21.

Damage Roll: 2d6+10=15 15 Damage to Tuket.

*Minor:* None taken[/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:26/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Tuket.
Granting CA to Tuket from Brash Strike.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Sep 24, 2011)

Satoshi barely registers Dossk's gesture.  His mind floods with the memories of the Run.  Visions of horses flying through the air, the smell of blood, the cries of the dying.  His fists clench and unclench subconsciously.  The goblin chief, unfortunate enough to still be locked in a magic bond with Satoshi, gets the same memories flashing through his mind. 


[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard Action: Visions of Blood on Tuket
Attack Roll:1d20+4=15
Damage Roll: 1d6+4=7 psychic damage, halved is 3, and Tuket takes a -1 penalty to all defenses until the start of Satoshi's next turn.

Save: 1d20=1
Satoshi remains weakened(Save ends) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 
Dazed until end of next turn.

[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon channels all his might and vengeance in one vicious blow at the goblin distracted by the monk.


[sblock=OOC]

Standard: Vengeance Strike vs T22
Hits AC 20 for 16 damage.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 19 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, [/s]Shroud of Shadow[/s]
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 26, 2011)

The goblin raider by the shore spits a curse for the stupid jagged rocks aboveground, unaware of the rippling water masking Kjula's presence behind him. The quick glance at his bleeding foot is enough to pull his attention from Daigon though, and the mighty dragonborn lays into him, almost driving the pitiful creature to his bloody knees. Spraying blood as he speaks, he mutters something in his own guttural tongue.

[sblock=Kjula can hear...]"Tuket can guard his own back, I'm making for the well...[/sblock]

The other goblin engaged with Daigon curses his fleeing companion, but continue to press even though he's lost his advantage. He tries to stay low, hoping his tribemates on the bridge can pick out the dragonborn from the goblin.

Tuket sees his glorious vengeance slipping away from him. His swordarm hangs limp as it barley holds the weight of his wakizashi, lights and memories flash in his eyes - who are these people he's remembering!? - and a bloody tooth is dangling annoyingly from his upper gum. And still these surface-dwellers surround him. He decides there is little point in stupid bravery, and snaps his coiled rope at a jagged rock at the edge of the cliff. The rope magically stretches the full distance and somehow latches onto the rock - as it begins to contract, Tuket is yanked away from Olaf and Dossk, limpy being pulled between them and tumbling over the cliff like a child's ragdoll.









*OOC:*


Well, particularly since I'm missing him again with this update, I'm going to go with my little house rule of giving an action point to characters that get skipped, capped at a max of 1/encounter; so twilsemail, Skaldi gets a bonus action point.

pathfinderq1: I think my reply to your question got eaten - Kadlin is a good 80 squares from the other skirmish with the raiders, Daigon, and Kjula (assuming movement along the shore, and then running back across the bridge). Using the boat could be easier (~60 squares), but involves fighting the current.

Goblin 3 actions: shift to S21, then run away.
Goblins 1, 2, and 4 actions: two hits on Daigon, 12 damage total
Tuket: Standard action to use his magic rope - both Olaf and Dossk get opportunity attacks on him (for using the rope, not his movement), but his movement is a slide rather than a shift, so his movement likely won't be stopped (I don't think either of you have anything that stops slides, but I'm welcome to being surprised). Hitting him may only determine if the body going over the cliff is alive or dead.

The cliff is 12 squares off the left edge of the map (16 from Olaf, 17 from Dossk, 20 from Satoshi, you can extrapolate from there if need be)

Map(s) updated here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdDkxd3N5S2ItYmhSYWVRSkl2d2J4NEE&hl=en_US







[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]
Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 38/92; Bloodied: 46
AC (20) 21; Fort (16) 17; Reflex (16) 17; Will (13) 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...
Conditions: -1 defenses (calculated) until beginning of Satoshi's turn
[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Raider (4)]
Goblin Raiders
1: HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
2: HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
3: HP: 2/25; Bloodied: 12
4: HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
AC 15; Fort 11; Reflex 13; Will 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2011)

Daigon is startled when a short metal rod embeds itself on the remaining goblin's neck. Dark blood flow from the wound, still not enough to make it fall but now an easy prey for the dragonborn samurai.   

Daigon ventures a look over his shoulder to see a wet monk smiling at him - wasn't him near the platform earlier? who whispers: "Finish this one, but let the the first goblin flee. We could track him to his lair later"

Saying that, the monk dives back into the river.

[sblock=mechanics]
*Minor action*: Draw shuriken
*Standard action*: Sly Flourish (should have mentioned power name in roll) against goblin 4, from hidden, using shuriken. Hits for 19 damage. 
*Move action*: Move through the shore (row 22) 4 squares downstream and then 1 square back into the river. Since I moved 3 or more squares from the initial position and I hope I have some concealment, the cunning sneak allows me a stealth check to become hidden, without movement penalty.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats] * Skötkonung Kjula* Human rogue 1
Status: 
Initiative: +4, Passive perception: 16, Passive Insight: 11
Defenses: AC: 16, For: 12, Ref: 17, Will: 14 
HP: 24/24, Bloodied: 12, Surge value: 6, Surges/day: 7 Speed: 6 squares
Languages: Common, Goblin
AP: 1

Powers: 
Acrobatic Strike, Sly Flourish, Clever Strike
Shadow Strike, Surprise Strike, Centered Flurry of blows, Second Wind
Spinning Blade Leap[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2011)

Olaf attempts to purchase from the goblin's uncaring actions. However, the same forgotten God of Dice rolls that seem to have being fooling all his attempts so far, keeps the wicked looking axe from the goblin's hide. The warrior curses, aloud and readies to follow the foul creature. He still has a couple of tricks under his sleeves.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 26, 2011)

As the goblin whips out his rope and starts to slip away from the two warriors and the Runner, Dossk takes the chance to swing his mordenkrad in a heavy, horizontal motion, aimed at the goblin's face. The violent swing catches the goblin head-on as he is vaulted away by the magical rope, spraying a small mist of blood in the air and sending him reeling toward the edge. He disappears from view over the side of the cliff. Dossk grunts, annoyed to see the goblin still manage to escape despite their tough efforts.

The mul charges toward the cliffside, his heavy feet pounding the earth beneath him, working full capacity. As he sprints the short distance, he rips out the rope from his pack, hoping it can do him some good when he gets to the edge of the cliff.
[sblock=Mechanics]If I understand crits right, I do max damage of the roll because I rolled a 20. 2d6+6 is 18. So, 18 damage to our poor goblin friend.

*Move and Standard:* Run 2(5+2)=14 squares toward the cliff-edge, moving diagonally around any difficult terrain if need be. That leaves me 3 squares from the cliff. Can I see what is over the edge from this spot?

*Minor:*Take out Rope from Adventurer's Pack [/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:26/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [x] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Tuket.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Sep 27, 2011)

Seeing Tuket fly away snaps Satoshi out of his thoughts, and he sprints after the flying goblin, keeping right on Dossk's heels.

[sblock=mechanics]Double run toward the cliff, (6+2)x2=16 squares, ending behind Dossk.[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 
Dazed until end of next turn.

[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon attacks the last goblin, gaining new vigor from drawing the blood of his enemies.


[sblock=OOC]

Standard: Dominator's Strike vs V20
hits AC 21 for 11 damage. Gains 3 THP.

If it still stands I will continue with dragon breath.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 19 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 3
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, [/s]Shroud of Shadow[/s]
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Even with her bow in hand, Kadlin could only watch as the goblin's magic rope carried him over the cliff, presumably to some hidden bolthole.  She spat a curse against the goblin for defiling sacred funeral rites, but there was little more that she could do- by the time she reached the cliff, she knew, the creature would have made its escape.  She looked back towards the bridge, just now hearing the screams of wounded and fleeing townsfolk- and her keen eyes saw the goblins there.  With a sigh, she turned and began to run back towards the bridge...

[sblock= OOC]
>Move +Standard>Move: Double run, back towards the bridge, 20 squares

>Kadlin just wants to get with long range of the goblins on the bridge- she will keep moving until then
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 28, 2011)

The goblin beside Daigon collapses backwards, clutching uselessly at the two gaping wounds so suddenly bestowed. He looks pleadingly at the dragonborn, but his eyes are already dead. On the bridge, the two goblins reload and take aim at the blackguard and the rushing river, but pause, evaluating their situation. Their discussion is short, looking off after one fled ally, one dead ally, and after peering back towards the falls and seeing Tuket gone, they opt for flight as well - rushing off after their earlier-fled tribemate.

They rush north into the stretch of Kjurama Field that separates the Iyofryjkawa River from the town of Kjuriyo - the top of the windmill is just visible on the horizon. Daigon sees the lead goblin brace itself against one of the strange runestatues that dot the Trollfed Aerie - this one in the shape of a kitsune climbing three bamboo stalks. As the goblin's fellow fleeing companions near, it yells something to an unseen person ahead.

[sblock=Kjula can hear...]In goblin: "Being chased! Ready to move the rock!"[/sblock]

Its last few words trail off as the goblin stumbles away from the runestatue and down the slope of the hill even as its tribemates struggle to reach the crest.

As Kadlin reaches the highest point of the stone bridge, she can see the aftermath of the skirmish at the bridge - many people lie dead or dying from goblin crossbow bolts, and more townsfolk can be seen fleeing off into the field - although she notes that the fleeing goblins travel more to the northeast while the townsfolk move northwest towards Kjuriyo.

Upstream, she notes the new thegn, soaking wet from his fall into the river, trying to organize and check on the care of all those caught when the platform collapsed. He pauses in his work to look up, and as his gaze catches the ranger on the bridge he nods his respect.

A scream draws their attention back to the runestatue. The fleeing goblins continue their wild run, all the more terrified. A wisp of white and grey floats near the runestatue, and Kadlin is struck by the thought that it vaguely resembles a mother tending to a child...

At the top of the waterfall, as Dossk, Olaf and Satoshi near the edge, a flock of seagulls take to the air as something has evidently disturbed their roosts on the cliff face, although the roar of water rushing to the sea far below drowns out nearly every sound. Satoshi's attention is drawn to the magic rope used by the fleeing Tuket - it still hangs attached to a rocky outcrop, but its length has shrunk to barely more than five feet.

Peering over the edge as he prepares his own rope, Dossk can see numerous mist-slicked ledges lining the sides of the falling water at irregular intervals - the nearest is still thirty feet below. More interesting though, is one probably over a hundred feet below; there the mul sees a dark crimson puddle slowly being washed away by the spray of the waterfall.









*OOC:*


Since all foes are fleeing or dead, I didn't bother updating the map. I also skipped ahead a few "pseudo-rounds", since most actions would likely be "chase/run/look around". If there's anything in particular you wanted to do, feel free to slap the brakes on me and let me know.

Anyone touching Tuket's silversilk rope can easily detach it from the rock with a thought; it's not tied on or wrapped around - it looks like the very tip of the rope is just stuck to the rock.







[sblock=Kjurama Field and tracking goblins]Generally speaking, Kjurama Field is closer to gently rolling hills than prairie flat grassland; it's probably not too hard to follow the goblins' trail, but it's pretty easy to lose sight of the goblins themselves as they crest hills and run down into shallow dells.[/sblock]

[sblock=Runestatues]The runestatue is one of many in the land; they are a fairly common, but little understood, feature. Belief is that they were here before the Norsans first settled the region - possibly even before the elves and eladrin settled in the Aelfkami Woods, and although quite weathered with their age, are still remarkably distinguishable - each is carved from a marbled grey and blue stone not found elsewhere in the peninsula in various shapes, with a single unique rune etched at the base. Those so attuned (ie, trained in Arcana), can feel a faint thrumming sound when nearby, but nobody seems to know their purpose.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ledges beside the falls]Wind and water have worn most of the ledges along the waterfall quite smooth. Walking on them is possible, but requires a DC 10 Balance check to avoid treating them as difficult terrain. Landing on any of the ledges (either from jumping down or falling from a higher one) requires a DC 10 Balance check to avoid falling prone, and then an immediate saving throw to avoid falling down to the next ledge (taking appropriate damage). The ledges are haphazardly spaced, but are roughly 30ft-, 40ft-, 55ft-, 60ft-, 75ft-, 90ft-, 100ft-, and 125ft- from the top of the cliff. Below 125ft from the top, the cliff face starts sloping back in, away from the falling water, and that means the last drop is all the way to the sea below. Each ledges can reasonably hold 3-4 people.[/sblock]

[sblock=Silversilk Rope]Silversilk Rope
_This thin silk rope is barely five feet in length, with each tip wrapped in a 2-inch band of leather detailed with silver runes, and its silvery sheen makes the rope seem to move on its own as best befits its owner's needs._
*Level:* 4
*Price:* as typical 4th level item
*Property:* Gain a +2 item bonus to Athletics checks to climb with this rope.
*Power (Healing Surge):* Standard action that provokes opportunity attacks. The silversilk rope stretches up to 100ft, with one end flying to attach to any fixed object that can hold its user's weight. Its user can then either slide to a square adjacent to the attached object or attempt a Strength check to pull the object free (DC determined by object). A minor action is needed to sustain the enhanced length each round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tuket, Goblin Chief]Tuket, Goblin Chief
HP: 20 (or less)/92; Bloodied: 46
AC 21; Fort 17; Reflex 17; Will 14
Healing Surges/day: -1 from whatever his total is...[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Raiders (4)]Goblin Raiders (4)
1: HP: 25; Bloodied: 12 (fleeing)
2: HP: 25; Bloodied: 12 (fleeing)
3: HP: 2/25; Bloodied: 12 (fleeing)
4: HP: -5/25; Bloodied: 12 (dead)
AC 15; Fort 11; Reflex 13; Will 10[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

Olaf runs after the stumbling goblin,* "Bastard!"* he curses. The warrior trots to the edge of the cliff, his wicked axe in hand, and peeks on the edge. If he catches eye on Tuket, he'll pull another trick from his sleeve. 

_Actions: double move Run to the edge (16 squares covered). Minor: Peek on the edge to see if he spots Tuket_


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2011)

Soaking wet, Kjula emerges from the river hoping to surprise the goblin shooters only to discover they've fled. He goes after them as swiftly as he can, mentally preparing himself for a long chase. 

A glance at the precipice shows people gathering at the edge of it - perhaps they killed the goblin thief? Then the fleeng goblins are the only ones that could answer some quaestions. 

When the goblins speak Kjula is immediately startled. It's evident they have a lair very close to the city with a concealed entrance. He must discover it, how it's opened, and quickly come back with reinforcements.

[sblock=actions]Kjula will chase the goblins as close to them as he can, taking advantage of the terrain and his abilities (cunning sneaks take only a -5 penalty to hide when they run) to remain unseen.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon moves finally toward the waterfall.
"What happened? Where did this goblin go?"

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 19 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 3
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, [/s]Shroud of Shadow[/s]
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 29, 2011)

In response to the dragonborn's question, Dossk points a solitary finger straight down the waterfall to the bloody ledge being washed away slowly by the waterfall. As the others look down the waterfall, the mul looks over the two men, the human and the dragonborn, and deems them no danger to himself. After a short moment, Dossk turns to the certain person he has been searching for.

Staring the deva straight in the eyes, without a hint of emotion written on his face, he opens his mouth to speak. *"Satoshi. It is an honor. I have been looking for you."* he states, simply. His expressionless face leaves much to imagine about the mul, but it is clear that while his tone gives nothing away, he somehow seems affable toward the Runner, as if very relieved to finally find him.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 30, 2011)

Something akin to a whisper and a shadow snakes through Kjurama Field, following the fleeing goblins as close as it may. For their part, the goblins take no notice of it; their intentions lie firmly in escape from the dragonborn blackguard, the mysterious water spirit, the general chaos left in the wake of their chief's daring act of vengeance, and now a ghost haunting one of those stupid statues the surface dwellers keep about the land.

As Kjula passes closer to the runestatue on the heels of the goblins, he notes the wisp vaguely resembles a young mother draped in funereal robes crouching to tend to something; at first it seems like it cares for an invisible child, but he quickly corrects himself, realizing that the spirit is trying to clean the runestatue itself - a smear of goblin blood is streaked across the kitsune's face from the first goblin that leaned against it. For all its work though, the ghost's intangible fingers pass ineffectually through the drying blood.

Ahead, Kjula hears the lead goblin shout for the others to hurry - but his call has a strange echo to it. Slipping over the next ridge, the shadow-like monk catches a glimpse of a goblin slipping over the edge of an old well and dropping out of sight. The two trailing goblins hurry towards the well, scrambling through the ruins of an old longhouse. As they move over the weathered stones, three more goblins slowly creep from hiding spots and converge back towards the well, alertly brandishing crossbows, but failing to see the pursuit.

At the top of Iyofryjkawa Falls, the three figures peering over the edge are shortly joined by Srothgar the Younger, huffing from the uncommon exertions of the last few minutes.

As Olaf studies the ledges below, he begins to realize that the fading crimson pool is not being washed away from the cliff face, but rather, back towards the rock, if not directly behind the waterfall itself. When he begin to turn to tell the others, Srothgar nods and interrupts, "Aye... there is a cave of sorts behind the falls down there. Probably where Tuket fled to, if he survived your assault - it lets some of the water flow back into the caverns beneath the peninsula, but there is a narrow ledge along the underground river; mostly dry even."

The elder man leans forward and coughs, resting his hands on his knees. "Not as fit as I once was." He looks around, and settles back against a nearby rock. "Leave these heroics to young folk in the future."

"Best be careful if your thinking to chase Tuket down that way. Goblin may be hurt, but he's a wily one. Firebeard and I hunted him a few times in our day - before Njall became thegn. Thought we had cleared out Tuket's warren a few times, but never did kill the bugger himself." Srothgar's eyes space out, as he recalls old memories. "Time did to Njall what Tuket never could... the goblins are where Njall got Mirth's End from in the first place. Our first foray down into the Yellow Claw tunnels. A battle on an old rope bridge, Njall was fighting Tuket's father, while I had my hands full with Tuket himself. An errant swing took out one of the ropes, almost dumping us all down into the water below - Tuket escaped to the other side, I held on to what remained of the bridge, but Njall managed to grab the axe as Tuket's father began to fall." Srothgar shakes his head to bring himself out of his reverie. "Swore bloody vengeance on us he did. Seems he may have finally found it."

He looks up the river to the collapsed platform, and slowly traces its path back to the falls with his eyes. "Njall is gone now, but he won't be let into the great hall yet. Damn goblin took something from him - I couldn't see what, but I know it was something important, something..." A slickness begins forming in the corner of Srothgar's eye, but he wipes it away before a tear is shed. "I'm only the Speaker of Laws, not the Thegn. But I'm sure Hayazo would reward you somehow if you were to chase Tuket down, and avenge all of Kjurama on that damnable goblin."


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2011)

Kjula takes good note of what he's seen - the well must be the entrance to the goblins' lair and also their strange behaviour with the statue. 

First, he makes sure he's not seen, witing for the crossbow wielding goblins to dissapear from sight if neccesary, then coming back to the falls. In the way, he apporaches the statue, and if the ghost doesn't react aggresively to him he helps by cleaning the statue of blood.

After that he'd help with the goblins. In other times, he'd go to speak with the thegn himself - but now he's dead, and his son doesn't know him personally, so it'd take some time first to talk to him, then convince him to lend some warriors. Perhaps the others that so eagerly pursued the axe thief could be convinced to help, if they survived. With those thoughts, Kjula hurries.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2011)

*"He took the axe." *Olaf says.* "I'll chace him down, cut the axe from his hands. In the name of my clan I will..." *Olaf looks at the Mul and the other gathered warriors. *"Ready to spill more goblin blood?"*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kadlin froze for  a few moments, watching and trying to decide whether to chase the chief or the fleeing goblins.  After a brief respite, she made her way towards the group gathered at the edge of the cliff.  she paused only briefly where Tuket had been struck, taking the time to dip one of her raven-feathered arrows in a spot of the goblin's blood (and to whisper a prayer of vengeance).  Placing the marked arrow in one of her capped quivers, she moved up to the edge of the cliff and looked downwards.  "He took something else, besides the ax- it was to small to see just what, but it looked as if it were torn from the body.  Perhaps some jewelry..."  She paused briefly, looking down the cliff face, then around the group.  "If we're going down, I can lead- I've climbed worse descents..."  Despite her youth and relatively small size, she sounded completely confident.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 1, 2011)

Dossk turns, hearing the other warrior's question. As the thought of vengeance for his fallen thegn's funeral desecration once again slips through his mind, he nods to him. As the ranger joins them, the mul feels more comfortable about trailing the goblin down the slippery ledges. Grabbing the magical rope from the nearby rock, he snaps it around a few times, testing its strength and utility.

Looking around the almost comically motley group of adventurers, Dossk holds up the magical item and speaks. *"Who needs this rope the most?*


----------



## Pentius (Oct 1, 2011)

Satoshi looks up at Dossk.  *"I suppose this isn't the best time for a long conversation.  That goblin is getting away, and if there's a chance he's preventing our Thegn- sorry, late Thegn, from entering the afterlife, we've got to stop him.  Still, I don't fancy my chances of making it down those falls.  Perhaps if I could use the rope?"*


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 3, 2011)

Handing the magical rope to his new ally, Dossk gives him a respectful nod of the head and begins walking toward the ledge with his own rope in hand.


----------



## Pentius (Oct 3, 2011)

Satoshi takes the rope and examines it for a moment, to figure out how it works, then he follows Dossk.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=870]Cor Azer[/MENTION] Is the rocky outcropping that Tuket's magi-rope was on, able to tie a plain rope around it and hold? If not, are there any trees, fixed boulders, anything useful in sight and near the cliff edge?







Dossk glances down the cliff edge again, forming a plan in his mind. He looks over his shoulder, checking for anything that could be used to tie his rope to.


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope Kjula can reach the group soon. He could offer an alternative to the climbing


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 3, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=870]Cor Azer[/MENTION] Is the rocky outcropping that Tuket's magi-rope was on, able to tie a plain rope around it and hold? If not, are there any trees, fixed boulders, anything useful in sight and near the cliff edge?












*OOC:*


There is a veritable smorgasboard of large rocks that can have ropes tied to; doing so would require roughly 10ft of rope.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 3, 2011)

Someone said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I hope Kjula can reach the group soon. He could offer an alternative to the climbing












*OOC:*


If the group at the top of the falls takes a short rest, it's trivial for anyone who wishes to join them to make it there.

If Satoshi is examing the silversilk rope, then a short rest is being taken.


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If the group at the top of the falls takes a short rest, it's trivial for anyone who wishes to join them to make it there.












*OOC:*


Ah, ok. The following is supposing nothing bad happens to Kjula in the way back







A still very wet monk approaches the group ready for climbing. He sports a somewhat forced smile and bows several times in quick succession, resuming the bowing as soon someone does anything even vaguely threatening.

"I'm sorry to disturb you, honorable warriors. In my inmodesty, I assumed you could be interested in what I have to say."

"Earlier, after I fell into the river and was saved from the goblins by the honorable samurai of the dragon ancestry..."

The monk bows to Daigon

"...I ran to save my life, away from the river, to the North. It turned that the goblins that survived your wrath also fled in that direction, but in a stroke of good fortune they didn't care about my humble person."

"I could see how they climbed into a well, which I dare to venture they use as the entrance to their lair."

"If you're willing to avenge the dishonor to the thegn, I could humbly guide you to that well"


----------



## Pentius (Oct 3, 2011)

Satoshi turns to Kjula and returns the bow.  *"Greetings to you as well, though I am no warrior.  I am, however, interested in doing what I can to right the wrongs of this day."*  As Satoshi speaks, he seems to become more animated, more excited.  *"A well entrance, you say?  If these goblin warrens are as old as our good Srothgar says, then they may well have created a number of backdoors such as this well.  I say we go for it!"*


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 4, 2011)

Dossk is finishing up tying his rope off onto a rock with particularly jagged edges, perfect to hold the weight of a mul, as the monk arrives. Hearing his innocent tale of the goblins and their well-hideout, Dossk reconsiders when he also hears Satoshi's interest in checking it out.

The mul hastily unties his rope and packs it back into his backpack. Stepping over to the monk and his new ally, Dossk gives the newcomer a respectful bow of the head and waves his hand to him, in a motion for Kjula to lead to way.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kadlin remained at the edge of the cliff, flat on her stomach with her head dangling over the brink as she eyed the path downwards, checking for handholds.  After she heard the voices behind her, though, she paused long enough to say "It is a lot easier to climb down a well than down this cliff- and less likely to be truly fatal if you fall."  She got up and dusted herself off a bit.  "If it seems likely that these tunnels are connected, we ought to see your way first, I think."


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 4, 2011)

After helping the ghost clean the blood from the runestatue, the wisp of the grieving mother slowly fades away, and Kjula notes that it seems to recede into the ground as it does so. He makes his way over to the group gathering at the top of the Iyofryjkawa Falls, where a brief discussion ensues, weighing a dangerous climb down the falls versus a brief jaunt down the abandoned well.

Srothgar nods, following the conversation. "I'm not aware of other entrances, but I certain could believe they exist. When Firebeard and I first sought Tuket, we entered through the cave behind the waterfall, but there were many side caverns we never explored, and - at the time at least - Tuket's goblins were in so many places that I'd be hard-pressed to believe there was only the one way in..." He pauses as his nephew, the newly named thegn approaches.

Hayazo bows respectfully to his uncle, the Speaker of Laws, and then turns towards the rest of the assemblage.

"Thank you for your valiant efforts in stopping the goblin -"

"Tuket," interjects Srothgar.

Mildly annoyed at the interruption, Hayazo continues, "Yes... the goblin Tuket." Realizing the name, he looks a bit incredulously at his uncle, and then at the group with more respect. "Tuket?! A wily foe from all the stories my uncle has told over the years. You have my unending gratitude for you aid, but I ask for more, if you would." He pauses, licking his lip, but knowing his request is not unexpected. "I intend to follow this damanble goblin and avenge my fath-"

"No." Srothgar cuts off his nephew.

Hayazo turns angrily to his uncle, but a stern look kills his words in his throat.

"You are the thegn, for better or for worse, not some brazen young man seeking to impress his father anymore." The elder seems completely oblivious to the anger of his nephew, and continues, "These brave souls have done our family, and all our people, respect this day, and from their own sense of honour, already seem to be willing to tackle Tuket. You however, will stay here, and lead your people back to Kjuriyo." He raises his hand to stop any objection. "Your people are scared, hurt, and lost. You are their thegn. Go to them. Help. Sing songs of brave men and women and drink Mjor's saki."

The anger behind Hayazo's eyes seethes, and his fists clench and release, but ultimately, he nods, his voice calming. "You speak rightly, Uncle, as always." He nods in deference. "Thank you."

Turning back to the rest you, slightly flushed from arguing in front of you, Hayazo bows again. "And thank you, all of you. Your help in this matter is greatly appreciated. Seek me out when you return; I would reward your brave and deeds, with song and food and gifts." He bows again and turns. After a few steps, he looks back to his uncle, who rises to join him.

As Srothgar moves to join his nephew, he stops and looks back, as if a thought just crossed his mind. "Tuket enjoys... strange pets... be sure to watch for such surprises."

As Kjula leads the rest of you back to the abandoned well, introductions are made - (OOC: or are they? I dunno how talkative your characters tend to be...). No further sign of the motherly ghost is seen as you pass the kitsune and bamboo runestatue, but the ridge gives a good view of the longhouse ruins. It is obvious that the longhouse was left to the elements long ago, and all of its timbers are long gone - only a rough rectangular bank marks the one-time foundations of its walls. A ring of stones marks the top of the well, but animals and winters have stolen any wood that may have been used for a winch, pulley, and bucket.

No goblins seem to be about, although Kadlin notes five recent hiding spots, as you approach.

A careful gaze down the well shows that the worked stone ends after only a few feet, but smoothed dirt and stone carries on for several dozen feet - well beyond the light the evening sun allows down its depth. Right at the edge of the limit of the light, maybe 30ft down, Satoshi sees a hint of cracked earth and a shadow of an alcove, filled with an out-of-place rock.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Some of us will hold a rope, while the rest goes down and secures a landing place." *suggests Olaf as he stashes his axe on his back.* "Then we'll tie up the rope onto something, and join you down there."* he leans over the hole that is now the well, resting his hands on his knees. *"Anyone sees a parapet of any other landing spot?"* he asks, narrowing his eyes.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 4, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Some of us will hold a rope, while the rest goes down and secures a landing place." *suggests Olaf as he stashes his axe on his back.* "Then we'll tie up the rope onto something, and join you down there."* he leans over the hole that is now the well, resting his hands on his knees. *"Anyone sees a parapet of any other landing spot?"* he asks, narrowing his eyes.












*OOC:*


The ledge by the out of place rock is maybe a few inches wide; the well itself is nearly three feet in diameter.


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2011)

In the way to the well, Kjula introduces himself to the rest of the group. He behaves as a extremely respectful and insignificant wandering monk, though the most perceptive may notice a couple things out of place.

“If I can bother you” says Kjula, a few feet behind the group “I overheard them talking about moving a stone. Yes, I  understand the goblin tongue – if that humble skill can serve you of help, I can accompany you if I must. I’ll try to stay out of trouble, since I’m no warrior.”


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 4, 2011)

While heading to the goblin's lair at the well, Dossk responds to most smalltalk and introduction with not unfriendly grunts, shakes, and nods of his head.

As the group crowds around the edge of the well, figuring out a plan, Dossk agrees with Olaf's idea wordlessly and pulls out his hempen rope again, from his pack, laying it on the ground as he readies himself for the descent. He cracks a sunrod and slips it into his belt. Strapping Kurnhuelde rigidly into his shoulder harness, he hands a few feet of rope to Olaf and Daigon, the toughest looking of the bunch (At least, physically, so far as Dossk has noted) and climbs onto the top of the well's ridge, before he slowly, but safely goes from standing straight up, to being planted against the wall of the inside of the well.

The tough mul grips the rope tightly with both hands, as he positions his feet widely on the wall, so he can rappel by walking backwards down the side.









*OOC:*


Should I roll an Athletics check?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 4, 2011)

As the massive mul made plain his intent to climb down into the well, Kadlin gave a sigh, and a small shrug.  If it was his time, then the Raven Queen would no doubt welcome him- and if it was not his time, then such a strong and capable warrior was a good choice to go down first.  Who could tell what tricks the goblins had placed to secure the entry to their warren?

She did what she could to help, securing a second line to a piton driven into the stones above the well, and using her own climbing expertise (and equipment) to make sure the mul would be able to manage the climb easily...









*OOC:*


 If he does need an Athletics check to climb down, Kadlin is willing to contribute, either with an Aid Another check, or the bonus from her climber's kit, or both- whatever is appropriate


----------



## Pentius (Oct 5, 2011)

Satoshi takes a moment to introduce himself during the walk.  He also has the appearance of a wandering monk, but acts in a very different manner than Kjula.  Where Kjula is humble and respectful, Satoshi is open, energetic, and tends to treat people as though they are already friends.

At the well, Satoshi is quick to look inside, and soon spots the rock.  *"Why, hello, what have we here?  Dossk, see that rock there?  About 30 feet in.  No, further down a bit.  Give it a kick, will you?"*


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


With all the support being given, no Athletics check is needed if Dossk is just going down to investigate the rock. If he wants to manipulate in any way, like pushing it, an Athletics check DC 15 is needed to keep position, and a Strength check DC 13 to move the rock.


----------



## Someone (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think he can make both rolls taking 10


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think he can make both rolls taking 10












*OOC:*


That is very likely; the DCs were set before knowing who might climb down (and needed to be reasonable for the goblins too).

So is Dossk going down? And is he pushing the rock? Note, there's no apparent way to pull the rock out of its perch.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I'll take 10 on the checks. That's 21 to each, I believe, well enough to pass them. Hooray for Athletics training!







Dossk looks up and gives Kadlin a thankful nod, as she assists his descent into the well. Listening to his new friend's words, Dossk slides down to the rock, pauses a moment to brace and steady himself, and then raises his right leg off the side of the wall. The mul gives the strange rock ledge a good kick, testing to see if it is securely planted to the edges of wall.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon holds the rope as asked.

He had only given his name, not speaking much about his past. But he seems to respect the others, looking at them as other exceptional being and less like prey.

[sblock=OOC]
I assume we got a short rest.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 6, 2011)

Once inside the well, Dossk can see many hand- and foot-holds, cleverly hidden using the shadows cast by higher stones, that make his descent even easier. Propping himself in the well in front of the rogue stone, his solid swift kick lands squarely in the center of his target, blasting a small puff of dust into the air as the stone easily rolls over a slight lip and down a short track, crashing into a wall beyond.

Beyond the gap now stands a small chamber of well-worn, but expertly worked, stone. The far side of the the chamber has a gently sloping ramp leading up to a higher recess, filled with hay bedding, and a badly-shaped bronze horn braced on a pedestal. Halfway along the base of the ramp, a runestatue shaped as a praying mother is illuminated by the glow of a warm fire. At the south-end of the chamber the wall is broken about a foot off the ground, and a roughly circular tunnel barely tall enough for a human leads off into darkness.

Sitting at the fire is a goblin, chewing a wad of bluish gunk and its hand stuck in a bag of the same. Two more goblins sit on the ledge near the runestatue, idly poking at their crossbows. As well, the crash from the rolling stone echoes in the chamber, and seems to disturb several bats that had been roosting in the darkened southwestern corner.

The goblins all look somewhat incredulously at Dossk hanging in the well, until the goblin at the fire slowly spits out a small drop of the blue gunk and realizes he should scramble for his wakizashi.









*OOC:*


I will update the character sheet thread with the silversilk rope and experience when I get a chance, but for now, I forgot to note that everyone got 100 experience for the first encounter, and yes, short rests were available to those who wanted them.

We'll try this encounter with normal initiative flow to give a counter-experiment against the vaguely grouped initiative of the last encounter.

Edit: Forgot +2 warlord bonus for Daigon, his init should be 21. The bats do nothing yet, waiting while hidden. Kadlin is up first.

Map at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdHpmSFdNSi1WLU9pQnp1TmtfYUY2V0E&hl=en_US

Everyone except Dossk is 30ft up at the top of the well. Climb DC is 11, DC 16 if you need to pass someone in the wellshaft.

Without the rock there, the ledge in the alcove of the well is relatively easy to land on, so long as Dossk (or anyone else) isn't in the way (Jumping or climbing to that square requires a DC 11 Acrobatics check for everyone except Dossk (since he's already there) or movement is stopped in the square (another move action can be used to continue moving).

Anyone hear from [MENTION=79628]twilsemail[/MENTION] lately?







[sblock=Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)]Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)
1: HP 29; Bloodied 14
2: HP 29; Bloodied 14
3: HP 29; Bloodied 14
AC 17; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadowcutter Bat (4)]Shadowcutter Bat (4)
4: HP: 24; Bloodied 12
5: HP: 24; Bloodied 12
6: HP: 24; Bloodied 12
7: HP: 24; Bloodied 12
AC 15; Fort 13, reflex 15, Will 13
Conditions: all currently hidden in dim illumination[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, bats first, Kadlin second and then Daigon. You are the DM, but isn't climbing (and jumping) athletics and not acrobatics? I really hope it is...


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So, bats first, Kadlin second and then Daigon. You are the DM, but isn't climbing (and jumping) athletics and not acrobatics? I really hope it is...












*OOC:*


My bad with the lack of clarity. Yes, Jump/climb down is Athletics. Acrobatics is only an additional roll if you want to move through the ledge square without stopping or spending an additional Move action.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


If the PC's that go before me don't take the Acrobatics roll, they would stop in the same square that I am in, right? So they'd have to be prone?


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 6, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If the PC's that go before me don't take the Acrobatics roll, they would stop in the same square that I am in, right? So they'd have to be prone?












*OOC:*


No, it's the square just to Dossk's right on the map. If they don't make the Acrobatics check or don't have another Move action, and someone else is already in that square, then yes, they'll go prone. Dossk (or anyone who starts in the same square as Dossk is now) ignores that requirement.


----------



## Pentius (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not to nitpick, but Satoshi's initiative bonus is +6, pre-Warlord bonus from Battle Intuition.  Checking my sheet, I see Battle Intuition isn't spelled out, so I'm gonna edit that in.

Also, I haven't heard from twilsemail, but I know he's in PA, and they're flooding pretty bad.  I imagine that's what's keeping him.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 6, 2011)

Pentius said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not to nitpick, but Satoshi's initiative bonus is +6, pre-Warlord bonus from Battle Intuition.  Checking my sheet, I see Battle Intuition isn't spelled out, so I'm gonna edit that in.
> ...












*OOC:*


Ah.. Yeah, I missed that.

I recall twilsemail mentioning the flooding before; didn't know if it was still an issue.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 7, 2011)

From her position at the top of the well, Kadlin could tell something was wrong, but she couldn't say exactly what.  With a soft exhale, she unslung her bow and braced on foot on the edge of the well- she was fairly sure she could fire down without hitting the big fellow...

[sblock= OOC]
>Minor: shift to Aspect of the dancing serpent
>Standard: Ready action (clever shot RBA), trigger an enemy becomes visible in the opening.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Oct 7, 2011)

As Satoshi sees the rock slide away, he can hardly mask his excitement.  *"Right, then, Dossk, what's down there?  Gah, should've known better than to send the strong, silent type in first.  Ah, well, then.  Nothing else for it.  Dossk, watch out!"*  The deva quickly ties the silversilk rope to a rock and looks over the edge.  Taking a deep breath, he shouts, *"Allons-y!"*

Going way too fast down the well, Satoshi just manages to slow himself enough to avoid bodily harm as he reaches the bottom ledge.  Stumbling over the rough terrain, he blows past the big Mul and a few feet into the room beyond.  *"Oh.  Hello."*  Turning back to the opening, he calls out, *"We've got goblins down here!"*


[sblock=mechanics]
Move: Use the rope to climb down
Athletics: 1d20=10, using Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes. 1d6=3 totaling 13, success.
Acrobatics to try and keep going: 1d20-1=4
Move: 1 square forward to P5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[x]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 


[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 7, 2011)

As the deva slips past him and reports the presence of the goblins, Dossk looks up to the rest of the adventurers and urgently waves for them to get down there, quickly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon remembers to stow away his weapon and shield as he makes his way down. He deftly moves on the narrow ledge to give the others room to follow him.

[sblock=OOC]
Athletics would be 14. I forgot to ignore the shield penalty. But both rolls would have been successes anyway.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 7, 2011)

Kjula swiftly moves after Daigon


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


If I read the initiative order right, it's Skaldi, and then Dossk. Should I just go now?


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 7, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If I read the initiative order right, it's Skaldi, and then Dossk. Should I just go now?












*OOC:*


I'll give [MENTION=79628]twilsemail[/MENTION] a little while, just in case he happens to get online; if not, I'll put up an NPC action some time tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 9, 2011)

Skaldi grunts excitedly as he hurls himself over the well's edge, shimmying down quickly until he lands beside Dossk. Noting the distance to the goblins, he shouts, "Someone draw a weapon and I'll watch for an opening!"









*OOC:*


A move action to climb down, then a readied action to use Direct the Strike on the first ally in position to shoot a ranged weapon (too far away for a melee attack). Whoever fulfills this first can take an extra ranged basic attack.

Dossk, you're up.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was planning on having Dossk use Charge to get up and whack the goblins this round. Would he be able to take the extra attack from Direct the Strike? Or did you want it to only be ranged? (Sorry for all the questions, )


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 9, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was planning on having Dossk use Charge to get up and whack the goblins this round. Would he be able to take the extra attack from Direct the Strike? Or did you want it to only be ranged? (Sorry for all the questions, )












*OOC:*


I don't mind questions. Skaldi would be on the square marked 'tl'. The ally taking the free basic attack has to be within 5 squares of Skaldi, and there are no goblins near enough for that attack to be a melee attack (well, unless someone has a reach 3 melee attack), and Skaldi doesn't have line of sight to any of the hidden bats.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 10, 2011)

As Dossk ushers in the rest of his allies from the well, he breaks from his spot on the ledge, tearing into the cavern. Following the track of the rock he booted, he hits the incline and beelines up toward the goblin nearest the fire. As he nears, he menacingly brings his thick hands forward. Slamming into the goblin, Dossk gives it a crushing shove, right into the firepit. As the goblin reacts, the mul slips out his mordenkrad hastily, readying himself for the bloodshed to come.
[sblock=Mechanics]
*Move:* Walk to Q5, over two squares of difficult terrain.

*Standard:* Charge to V7, Bull Rushing Goblin 1.

(If I calculate this right, it's a +4 from his 18 str, and a +1 from the Charge, so d20+5 with a DC 13 of the Goblin's Fortitude.)

1d20+5=20

Hit, so I push Goblin 1 into the firepit in W8, and take his place in W7.

*Minor:* Pull out Kurnhuelde, the epic Mordenkrad.[/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Goblin 1.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pushing someone on a dangerous/damaging square gives the affected creature a saving throw, right?


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 10, 2011)

Wide-eyed still as not only a mul, but several beings, flood in the chamber, the goblin is unprepared for the rush, and is knocked back into his firepit. Ash and charcoal is scattered about as he thrashes and yelps, his bare feet burning in the flames.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

_OOC: Who's up?_


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 11, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: Who's up?_












*OOC:*


Olaf, then the goblins, then back to the top of the order with the bats.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

Olaf rushes into the cave beneath the well, grabbing the rope. Sliding down, the warrior nimbly shifts and positions itself in the solid ground. There's one goblin not covered by shoadoes or obstacles, so his anger is unleashed over it.
*"Die!"* he shouts. The raw power of the Curse channels through Olaf as he screams, and a beam of bright red energy surges from his mouth and right into the goblin's face.

_OOC: Using Heroic Effort to add a +4 to the attack, hitting the goblin (n°1) ugly face for 13 dmg._


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunned and staggering from the mul's rush and the hellish bolt from across the chamber, the goblin extricates itself from the firepit, but eager for revenge, lunges back at the mul now trapped in a corner.

On the ledge above an behind him, the goblins split. The first aims his crossbow, loosing a bolt at the dragonborn blackguard. The other runs up the ramp to the large bronze horn, and after taking a deep breath, blows hard... issuing a long deep note that reverberates in the chamber, and can be heard echoing down the southern tunnel.

The movement through their shadowy demesne - and the blaringly loud horn blast - stir the bats hidden away. The keening screeches precede them, as they swoop out of the darkness, tiny claws and teeth slashing, biting, bothering at the intruders, before retreating as fast as they can back into their shadowy recesses.









*OOC:*


Map updated at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdHpmSFdNSi1WLU9pQnp1TmtfYUY2V0E&hl=en_US

Goblin 1: shift 1, then attacks Dossk
Goblin 3: shoot
Goblin 2: move, sound horn
Bat 4: swoop and attack Satoshi, movement does not provoke
Bat 5: swoop and attack Satoshi, movement does not provoke
Bat 6: swoop and attack Kjula, movement does not provoke
Bat 7: swoop and attack Daigon, movement does not provoke

Initiative back to Kadlin, still at top of well (and was unable to see any of this activity, but likely heard it)







[sblock=Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)]Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)
1. HP 10/29; Bloodied 14
2. HP 29; Bloodied 14
3. HP 29; Bloodied 14
AC 17; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadowcutter Bat (4)]Shadowcutter Bat (4)
1. HP 24; Bloodied 12
2. HP 24; Bloodied 12
3. HP 24; Bloodied 12
4. HP 24; Bloodied 12
AC 15; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 13
Conditions: all currently hidden in dim illumination[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Kadlin will Delay, until Olaf and the others have cleared out enough for her to climb down


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

OOC: Who was next after Kadlin? BTW, normal initiative doesn't seem to work for this game.


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2011)

> BTW, normal initiative doesn't seem to work for this game.












*OOC:*


Specially with a larger than average number of players.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Next up are Daigon, then Satoshi, Kjula, Skaldi, Dossk, and Finally Olaf before the badfies go again. Kadlin can jump back in whenever.

We'll step off to the OOC thread after this fight to re-evaluate the strict initiative vs clustering debate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon moves forward and attacks the already wounded goblin. The weak will not survive. He feels empowered as the creature dies under his stroke.

[sblock=OOC]
(I assume weapon and shield already in hand)

move: down x2, right-down, right to U9
Standard: Dominator's Strike vs 1
Hit and kills 1. Gains 3 THP from his power.


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 3
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2011)

Kjula doesn't expect the goblins to last much longer. The bats could be a problem, though. He takes cover behind the large pile of rocks and readies his dagger.

[sblock=actions]
I know it's not my turn, but I doubt Satoshi's actions will change the situation a lot.

*Move*: Shift to Q6 and hide as part of the move from every enemy from which Kjula has cover (even if it's partial)
*Minor*: Perception check to spot the bats
*Standard* Since I very much doubt I'll spot anything with that roll, Kjula just Readies an action to throw his tanto, using Shadow Strike, at the first bat he spots and has Combat Advantage against. If he hits he'll use Surprise strike (which is a no action) to Daze it too TENT. After the attack (+10 to hit counting CA, 1d4+2d8+4 damage), Kjula can make  another Stealth roll to remain hidden

[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats] * Skötkonung Kjula* Human rogue 1
Status: 
Initiative: +4, Passive perception: 16, Passive Insight: 11
Defenses: AC: 16, For: 12, Ref: 17, Will: 14 
HP: 17/24, Bloodied: 12, Surge value: 6, Surges/day: 7 Speed: 6 squares
Languages: Common, Goblin
AP: 1

Powers: 
Acrobatic Strike, Sly Flourish, Clever Strike
Shadow Strike, Surprise Strike, Centered Flurry of blows, Second Wind
Spinning Blade Leap[/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Oct 14, 2011)

Satoshi walks into the middle of the chaos filled room, divine light starting to flow from his eyes.  As the moon's light finally enters the dank cave, everything seems to go silent, just for a moment.  Satoshi whispers, and every syllable seems to echo throughout the chamber as he summons divine magic to lend weight to his words.  *"You don't have to do this.  Our quarrel is with Tuket, not with you.  Leave now, and leave in peace.  Your only other option is defeat."*

[sblock=mechanics]
Move: to T8
Standard: Whispers of Defeat all around!
Attack Rolls: 1d20+4, seven times, vs Will.  I think some of these guys may get cover, I'm leaving that to you, Cor.  Here are the rolls in order.
1: 17
2: 7 
3: 18
4: 12
5:9
6:5
7:24

Those hit get a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of my next turn, and whenever the target misses with an attack, it takes 9 psychic damage.

Also I would like to invoke my covenant manifestation to push #1 into the fire some more.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[x]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[x]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 


[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=6676736]Pentius[/MENTION]: Goblin #1 died from Daigon's attack; you wanna hit someone else with that covenant?


----------



## Pentius (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nah, can't knock anyone else into the fire, and that was the only really good move I saw.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 15, 2011)

After the dragonborn cleanly kills the goblin that Dossk had launched into the flame pit, the mul gathers his mordenkrad and moves to the next target unlucky enough to be close. 

Taking Kurnhuelde with a menacing grip, the mul makes a harsh swing toward the goblin, catching it in the right temple, spraying blood across the mordenkrad and Dossk's chest. The goblin's eyes wobble for a second, the hit almost fully incapacitating him.

[sblock=Mechanics]

*Move:* Walk to U10

*Standard:* Brash Strike on Goblin 3.

Attack Roll: 1d20+9=29

Damage Roll: There is no roll. Crit damage is 22.

*Minor:* Perception Roll: 1d20+1=21 21. Invisible Castle has been good to me today... It makes up for all the abuse it has given me.[/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Goblin 3.
Granting CA to Goblin 3.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


NPCing Skaldi; not a full update; but map and baddie stats updated. Olaf and Kadlin (if she wants) to act before goblins.







Skaldi follows Satoshi into the room, surveying the scene. Nothing the goblin on the ropes, he shouts across the chamber to Dossk, "Finish him!"









*OOC:*


Move action, followed by Direct the Strike on Dossk - a free basic attack of his choice against goblin 3.







[sblock=Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)]Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)
2. HP 29; Bloodied 14
3. HP 7/29; Bloodied 14 (-2 to attacks, 9 psychic damage on a miss)
AC 17; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadowcutter Bat (4)]Shadowcutter Bat (4)
4. HP 24; Bloodied 12 (-2 to attacks, 9 psychic damage on a miss)
5. HP 24; Bloodied 12
6. HP 24; Bloodied 12
7. HP 24; Bloodied 12 (-2 to attacks, 9 psychic damage on a miss)
AC 15; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 13
Conditions: all currently hidden in dim illumination[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 17, 2011)

Following the warlord's words, Dossk menacingly raises Kurnhuelde to shoulder level, but can't get a good hit, as the goblin immediately ducks behind the rune-statue.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free MBA on Goblin 3 from Skaldi.

Attack Roll:1d20+7=12 Miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

Mark on Goblin 3.
Granting CA to Goblin 3.

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 17, 2011)

Bleeding badly from the first hit, somehow the goblin manages to scramble a few feet up thecramp, away from the brute with a hammer.









*OOC:*


Goblin tactics shift on miss. Map updated.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still figuring out Fighters. Does the goblin shifting after Dossk's miss on his free action still count as a shift for the sake of Combat Challenge?


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 17, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Still figuring out Fighters. Does the goblin shifting after Dossk's miss on his free action still count as a shift for the sake of Combat Challenge?












*OOC:*


Yes it does, and since it's not technically Dossk's turn, he actually can use it. Wail away.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 17, 2011)

As the goblin moves to dodge Dossk's swing, the movement leaves it open for a quick, well-aimed backswing. Dossk takes advantage of this. The mighty Kurnhuelde thunders toward the goblin, slamming into his head again, with a sickening thud. The goblin is flung into the rune-statue with the force of the blow, crumpling and falling to the cavern floor.

[sblock=Mechanics] MBA proc'd off of the Goblin 3's movement.

Attack Roll: 1d20+7=27

HELL YEAH. Crit AGAIN. 18 damage. Bonus XP for overkill? [/sblock][sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

None

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

Olaf charges forward, but seeing he's not going to make it to the goblins in time, he let's loose another ray of red energy from his mouth with a loud *RRRRAAARGG*!

_Olaf moves to S7 and uses Eldrich bolt again. Someday, he'll get there. Probably when all the goblins are dead._


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Map updated. I'll give until tonight or tomorrow morning for Kadlin to jump in before the remaining goblin and bats go.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 18, 2011)

With the ledge finally clear, Kadlin scrambled down the ropes and through the narrow opening.  Once she was in the cavern, she unslung her bow and took a quick look around...

[sblock= OOC]
>Climb check, athletics 1d20+7= 22 (includes Climber's kit bonus); Acrobatics 1d20+9= 18; rolls Roll Lookup

>Climb down the rope, scramble through the opening, end in S 6; minor action to ready bow
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 18, 2011)

A clunk echoes in the chamber as a poorly-maintained crossbow drops heavily onto some rocks, and a clattering follows it as a belt holding a sheathed wakizashi joins it on the ground.

"My give up!" says the goblin in high-pitched and broken Common. Cautiously, it backs away from the horn, and its one-time weapons.

In the dim light on the opposite side of the room, leathery wings shift and flap, and the strange echoes makes it difficult to spot their movements. Although he has trouble seeing them, Satoshi is quite certain that two are cowering away for the time being - likely the one's whose minds he so briefly touched.

Still, the bats are not of a mind with the surrendering goblin. Kjula has no warning before one rushes by his face, short - but exceedingly sharp - teeth gnashing near his eyes, before circling back deeper into the darkness.

Another is braver, and although Dossk spots it easily before it nears, he's well out of position to be prepared for the flurry of wings and snapping teeth that assails him. The bat has no clue of tactics though, and exposes itself to Daigon as it retreats to the darkness.









*OOC:*


Map updated at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdHpmSFdNSi1WLU9pQnp1TmtfYUY2V0E&hl=en_US

Goblin: drops stuff
Bats 4, 7: Move and hide (Stealth check of 18)
Bat 5: Swoops at Kjula with CA - roll and possible damage coming, no OA on fly away - then returns to dimness to hide (Stealth check of 18): miss
Bat 6: Swoops at Dossk (no CA) - roll and possible damage coming, no OA for Dossk on fly away, but Daigon gets one - then returns to dimness to hide (Stealth check of 18): miss
- The bats have a move 8 and basic attack at any point ability, that doesn't provoke movement OAs from the target, but will from others; and a free action hide ability if in concealment or cover







[sblock=Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)]Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior (3)
2. HP 29; Bloodied 14
AC 17; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadowcutter Bat (4)]Shadowcutter Bat (4)
4. HP 24; Bloodied 12 (-2 to attacks, 9 psychic damage on a miss)
5. HP 24; Bloodied 12
6. HP 24; Bloodied 12
7. HP 24; Bloodied 12 (-2 to attacks, 9 psychic damage on a miss)
AC 15; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 13
Conditions: all currently hidden in dim illumination[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I take that, sicne the bats can hide if the have concealment, and they never left it, Kjula couldn't see them at any point of the move and therefore his readied action couldn't go off, am I right?

If I am I suppose I should look for a hiding spot where we must force the basts into the illuminated portion of the cave.







Kjula intuits something big coming in his direction a fraction of a second before needle sharp teeth sink in his neck. The warning only allows him to move mere inches, but enough to force the creature to bite his shoulder instead. Fortunately, the leather armor under his (still wet) robes is enough to completely stop the attack.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I got carried away. It's not my turn for active perception checks


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon is turning into a force of destruction. He moves, spits acid and strikes.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to R8
minor: Dragon Breath
standard: Vengeance Strike vs 7


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 3
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kinda confused. Who is up next?


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 21, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kinda confused. Who is up next?












*OOC:*


I believe we've all collectively shifted into the clustered initiative, so... everyone left gets a turn before the bats go (technically the goblin can still act, but he's hoping nobody will hurt him), whenever they get a chance to post.


----------



## Pentius (Oct 23, 2011)

*"Kjula, if you'd kindly step away from the door?  The bats are probably just scared and might flee if you leave the way open."*  The deva reaches into his robes and pulls out a sunrod.  *"Besides,"* he says, breaking the seal with his thumb and flooding the room with sunlight, *"The light really isn't their favorite thing around!"*









*OOC:*


Minor actions for drawing and activating a sunrod, right?  I'd like to draw one to dispel their concealment and see if we can shoo them out.





[sblock=mechanics]
Minor: draw sunrod
Move: Activate sunrod[/sblock]

[sblock=Satoshi]*Satoshi Okudaira* Male Deva Invoker 1
Initiative: +6
Passive Perception: 19
Passive Insight: 14
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:12
Reflex:15
Will:15
HP:23/23
Bloodied:11
Surge Value:5
Surges left:7/7
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Hand of Radiance
Visions of Blood
[]Cast Fortune
[x]Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
[]CD[]Rebuke Undead
[]CD[]Maledictor's Doom
[x]Whispers of Defeat
[]Second Wind
[]Action Point
[x]Silent Malediction
*Conditions:* 


[sblock=Important  Features]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2011)

Pentius said:


> *"Kjula, if you'd kindly step away from the door?  The bats are probably just scared and might flee if you leave the way open."*




Kjula smiles sheeplesly, nods several times, and darts for the next cover. Something comes out of his hand and one of the bats emits a high-pitched scream, but the movement it's too fast for anyone to really notice.

[sblock=actions]
*Move*: To S9 and hides (stealth check 27, no penalties for moving more than 2 squares thanks to class features)
*Minor*: Draw shuriken
*standard*: If Shatoshi's maneuver is successful and I can see the bats, use Shadow Strike encounter power against any visible bat (#5 if possible) from which I'm hidden. It hits AC 23 for 22 damage. Stealth check to remain hidden after attack is 20. I'll also use *Surprise Strike* to daze it until end of next turn.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats] * Skötkonung Kjula* Human rogue 1
Status: 
Initiative: +4, Passive perception: 16, Passive Insight: 11
Defenses: AC: 16, For: 12, Ref: 17, Will: 14 
HP: 17/24, Bloodied: 12, Surge value: 6, Surges/day: 7 Speed: 6 squares
Languages: Common, Goblin
AP: 1

Powers: 
Acrobatic Strike, Sly Flourish, Clever Strike
Shadow Strike, Surprise Strike, Centered Flurry of blows, Second Wind
Spinning Blade Leap[/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Oct 23, 2011)

Holding up the blazing light, which even he must look away from, Satoshi says, *"Thank you, my honorable new friend!"*


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Couldn't find mechanics for 4e about attempting to tie up enemies with a rope.  @Cor Azer  What should I roll?







Dossk quickly looks between the flapping bats and the retreating goblin. He is relieved when the goblin slips past the horn, making no obvious attempt to blow it for a warning call. Just to be sure, he reaches into his backpack, while staring down the goblin.

Whipping out his trusty rope, his jaw clenches as he approaches the goblin, every step seething in menacing behavior.

[sblock=Mechanics]
*Minor:* Take out rope

*Move:* Walk to X5

*Standard:* Attempt to tie up Goblin 3[/sblock]
[sblock=Dossk]*Dossk Wjeltekamr* Male Mul Fighter 1
Initiative: +1
Passive Perception: 11
Passive Insight: 11
Senses: Normal 
AC: 17
Fort:16
Reflex:11
Will:11
HP:33/33
Bloodied:16
Surge Value:8
Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 1

*Powers:* 

Combat Challenge
Footwork Lure
Brash Strike 
Guardian's Counter [ ] 
Hack and Hew [ ] 
Incredible Toughness [ ] 
Villain's Menace [ ] 

*Other Abilities:* 

Second Wind [ ]

*Conditions:* 

None

[sblock=Important  Features]
*Tireless:* You require 6 hours of sleep every 3 days.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

Olaf runs towards the nearest bat and hacks at it with his wicked looking axe. The weapon just appeared from among his clothes, although it seems quite hard to conceal. The blow is solid (hits for 16), and the bat gets knocked towards the bright lighted area of the cave _(slide 1 towards bright area)_.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 24, 2011)

With the bats now revealed in the sunrod's strong light, Kadlin moved forward and took aim.  She tried to time her shot just right...

[sblock= OOC]
>Minor: shift aspect to Dancing serpent
>Move: to S 11
>Standard: Ready action: (action) Clever Shot RBA at bat 5, (trigger) Bat 5 moves one square.  RBA 1d20+9 (includes Dancing Serpent bonus)= 17 (hit for 14 damage and knocked prone); roll  Roll Lookup

>So if Bat 5 moves, it takes 14 damage and is knocked prone (crashes if flying) after it moves the first square- it would need a separate move action to stand back up and would not have another action to take off again, leaving it on the ground
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 26, 2011)

The light of the sunrod washes away the shadowy gloom, exposing the now-fearful bats to everyone in the chamber...

A chamber soon speckled with more blood, as one bat nearly loses a wing from a small sharp blade, and then in it's self-preserving flight is fitted for its own personal arrow, sending the corpse crashing into the ground, while another is eviscerated by Olaf's hell-forged axe.

The remaining two bats screech and flit about slightly disoriented, but eventually fly down the roughly dug shaft that leads deeper underground, wanting no part of the steel, acid, and light.

Terrified, not a whisper nor whimper escape the goblin's lips as Dossk secures it with rope; the goblin settling, less than comfortably, on the ground near the horn.









*OOC:*


Map updated at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdHpmSFdNSi1WLU9pQnp1TmtfYUY2V0E&hl=en_US

[MENTION=6676989]GROMkill[/MENTION]: No real mechanics for tying up that I know of, but I get to defer that decision until some other time because I know the goblin isn't going to fight you on this; he seems rather keen on the lack of pain option.

Also, just in case it was missed (GROMkill's last post sort of implied it), the horn was sounded once already.







[sblock=Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior]Yellowclaw Goblin Tribe Warrior
2. HP 29; Bloodied 14
AC 17; Fort 13, Reflex 15, Will 12[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Crap, sorry. I must've missed it, or assumed that he hadn't blown it. Are we still in combat? Unless I am missing something, only the tied up goblin is left.





Tying up the goblin with harsh knots and a gruff demeanor, Dossk knocks it to the floor and holds his massive mordenkrad above its head for a menacing effect. With a solemn face, he speaks, his voice low, the words as sharp as a blade. *"You blew the horn. How many more will come?"*


----------



## Someone (Oct 26, 2011)

Kjula recovers his bo shuriken and quickly conceals it with the others while sheathing his tanto. He approaches the goblin and translates:

[sblock=goblinoid]"He wants to know how many goblins are here and how many will come warned by the horn."[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 27, 2011)

"None come," says the goblin, still in its poor Common. "Not 'posed to. Horn says someone coming. Pull up bridge."


----------



## Pentius (Oct 27, 2011)

After giving Dossk a quick signal to lay off, the deva leans over to the goblin, laying a hand softly on his shoulder.  *"Look, we need to recover an item your chief stole, in order for our own chief to be able to go to the afterlife.  There's no reason this has to be any harder on you than it already has, though.  Give the all clear on the horn, and we'll be on our way.  You've seen enough bloodshed today, yeah?"*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2011)

As the others questioned the goblin, Kadlin made her way around the room.  She paused at each of the goblin corpses, brushing their eyes closed with the raven-feathered totem that she carried and whispering a few words to send them to their afterlife.  Even creatures such as these deserved a final blessing when they arrived in the realm of the Queen of the Dead.


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2011)

"Pull up bridge?" says Kjula. “If I can be so bold to suggest, there seems to be more defenses ahead. These goblins are both cautious and bold, to be so prepared and daring to steal the axe. They won’t surrender or give up easily.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2011)

*"You better do as told, misserable worm!"* Olaf points at the goblin with his axe, that drips blood and glows with a strange red light.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 28, 2011)

The goblin eyes Dossk and Olaf fearfully, but restrained as it is, cannot back away.

"No all clear. Not be believed." He tries to speak flatly, but a quiver is evident behind his words.

Perhaps pressing his luck, the goblin continues. "You abovers, not so smart sometimes. Yellowclaw raid you thegn's funeral, and you chase us down. I sound horn - tell tribe you are here. You think Yellowclaw so stupid to think you just left?"

The goblin shakes his head, incredulous.

"Tuket spend many years gathering small tribes into Yellowclaw. Promise revenge against abovers for all the years you hunt us. Now he prove he better than thegn. Long time planning. Yellowclaw ready for tricks."

A short distance away, as Kadlin offers a final prayer over the goblin Dossk slammed on the ramp, she notices blood drooling from the limp lips oozing to the edge and dripping down to the floor. Slowly it creeps towards the runestatue, and as it touches the strange stone, a faint blue glow begins to illuminate it.

With the blue glow catching his eye, Kjula notes the praying mother depicted in the statue is dressed similarly to the ghostly wisp he saw above ground earlier.


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2011)

"I was lucky enough to see the goblins smearing the runestatues with blood" says Kjula, bowing. "May I? Perhaps is better to clean them before we risk angering a spirit"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2011)

*"I agree, perhaps the spirit could also aid us in return."* adds Olaf. *"It appears we will be facing the goblins already organized and ready to strike back."*


----------



## Someone (Oct 31, 2011)

"Sadly it couldn't be avoided, not even surprising them through an entrance they believed to be so well hidden." replies Kjula. "Should we continue then? I'll keep behind in case you need me as a translator"









*OOC:*


Does this count as a short rest? If so I'll spend my second wind to get back 6 hp, ending at 23/24. Also, do we have an AP, since this was our second encounter?


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 1, 2011)

Someone said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does this count as a short rest? If so I'll spend my second wind to get back 6 hp, ending at 23/24. Also, do we have an AP, since this was our second encounter?












*OOC:*


If people want a short rest, it is available.

And yes, everyone gets another action point as well.


----------



## GROMkill (Nov 1, 2011)

Dossk nods to the monk, agreeing to the idea of continuing on. Looking back down at the helpless goblin, he kneels and hoists him up, carrying him over his shoulder.

*"Let us bring this grunt. They might not care about this hostage, but he must know the layout of their lair. I'm sure he wouldn't mind telling us. Right, boy?"* He gives the goblin a hearty pat on the back as it helplessly dangles, hogtied, over the mul's strong shoulder, snarling at him in its goblin-tongue.


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 2, 2011)

The goblin struggles on Dossk's shoulder for only a moment before slumping in defeat.

"Why help you?" it asks sullenly. "What benefit? You let me go after?" It shakes its head, expecting to disbelieve any positive response.

Across the chamber, as Kjula finishes wiping the blood from the runestatue, the blue glow fades from the strange stone. in his crouched position, however, the monk notes a slight breeze emanating from behind the runestatue.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2011)

The breeze could mean a passage. Kjula tears a thread from his clothes and hold it from one end so it hangs freely. If there's any air current, this should indicate it's direction.


----------



## GROMkill (Nov 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Need an intimidate roll?








Cor Azer said:


> The goblin struggles on Dossk's shoulder for only a moment before slumping in defeat.
> 
> "Why help you?" it asks sullenly. "What benefit? You let me go after?" It shakes its head, expecting to disbelieve any positive response.




*"You tell us how to get around the bridge. The more talking you do, the less kicks you get. We live, and you go free. But if I so much as suspect that you're leading us to our demise, or you flick some other warning signal in hopes of your escape from my hands, I will do everything in my power to break both of your legs. You hear me, rat?"* The slight anger in his tone isn't one of malice, but of protection for his new allies.

Dossk turns to Kjula, testing the air current with a torn piece of his monk-robe. Twisting around so the goblin can see the monk's actions, Dossk speaks again, directing his words to the hogtied goblin. It would seem that the recent battle had broken the ice a bit between him and his allies. Or maybe it was his days of travel, alone, without saying a word, that made him suddenly break his silence? *"Look. Rat. Where is that breeze coming from?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon watches silently the exchange. It looks like Kjula and Dossk can handle the situation on their own.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2011)

Olaf also stays back. It would be pointless to threat the goblin further if they expected any cooperation. Besides, a hulking mul is threat enough. The warrior stands at the ready.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 2, 2011)

"They are expecting someone- but not us, maybe.  Might be a few townsfolk- who can say.  We need to move in, if we're going."  Kadlin's voice is calm and resolute.  "If we are going to not kill this creature, we send him in front to check for traps and ambush- but gagged, so he cannot call out, and leashed, so he cannot run."  It is only as she finished speaking that she seemed to notice the soft push of air from the runestatue, and she turned to look more closely...

[sblock= OOC]
>Perception check, area around the runestatue; 1d20+9= 13; roll Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 4, 2011)

The goblin looks puzzlingly at the runestatue, and you best describe its reaction as a disinterested shrug. "Not know. Strange statue there first; tribe never have good luck messing with statues - tribe don't touch 'em."

The slight breeze gently tossing Kjula's thread about is warm, escaping from whatever lies behind and beyond the runestatue out towards the open shaft of the forsaken well.

After listening to Kadlin, the goblin nods, in understanding if not eager agreement. "No, not you specifically. Tribe expected some response, but didn't know who would come." He scrunches his nose at the idea of being trapbait. "No traps, believe or not. Guards, yes. But no traps. We walk these paths too. Tunnel leads down to big chamber - big pool. Mostly fed by part of waterfall - hole behind big outside waterfall splash water back into caves. Big pool empties down long river gallery, leads to warren. Above pool is upper chamber - bridge probably pulled up now. Has canoes for river gallery. Guardroom beside pool too." He pauses to think, looking like he's counting something. "Sergeant and four guards in room. Kjek - he a hexer - and 10 archers behind bridge. Usually."

The goblin looks for approval from Dossk. "I big fan of having legs."

As if a light went off in its mind, the goblin squeaks, "Oh! Don't drink water! Kjek put stuff in water. Purple stuff. Makes non-goblins sick."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

*"Good, cooperation is good. You are an intelligent goblin."* Olaf grins a toothy smile.


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> The slight breeze gently tossing Kjula's thread about is warm, escaping from whatever lies behind and beyond the runestatue out towards the open shaft of the forsaken well.












*OOC:*


I understand is something coming from the V-11 or W-12 squares in the combat map, not the cave's exit we know. In that case I'll examine the wall in those places more carefully...

...though I doubt I'll be finding anything soon


----------



## Pentius (Nov 5, 2011)

Noting Kjula's efforts, and not wholly approving of the road the party has begun to walk, Satoshi throws himself into investigating the walls.  *"Did you see something over here, my friend?"*

[sblock=mechanics]1d20+9=14 Where dice fail, bonuses carry us onward to mediocrity.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2011)

Pentius said:


> *"Did you see something over here, my friend?"*




"I'm afraid I didn't, Satoshi sama. But" he says lowering his voice "the goblin lies when he says the statues are unimportant. I saw them carefully smearing one runestatue with blood in the surface - they must have some magic." 

"I don't believe he can be trusted or be useful at all." continues whispering.


----------



## Pentius (Nov 5, 2011)

Satoshi lays a hand on Kjula's shoulder, imploring, *"Please, call me Satoshi-kun.  I am not higher than you."*


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone said:


> I saw them carefully smearing one runestatue with blood in the surface - they must have some magic.












*OOC:*


Just to clarify - the goblin above ground did not "carefully smear blood" on a runestatue. He leaned against one to catch his breath and left a smear behind... I'm all for players speculating on what their characters haven't witnessed, but like to try to keep them accurate on what they have.


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to clarify - the goblin above ground did not "carefully smear blood" on a runestatue. He leaned against one to catch his breath and left a smear behind... I'm all for players speculating on what their characters haven't witnessed, but like to try to keep them accurate on what they have.












*OOC:*


I misread it then, or didn't remember exactly the post, or both. Ignore my previous post, then


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Throws recovery saving throw...







As Satoshi leans in to talk to Kjula, he notes the slight change in construction of the chamber - most of the room is naturally formed, except for the roughly dug tunnel leading towards the goblin warren.

Behind the runestatue though, Satoshi sees the edge of flagstone - as if the statue's place was dug out and then lined with the smoother stone.

"Are we go?" asks the bound goblin. "Rather not be near statue while you poke it. Yellowclaw never have good luck when poking statues..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2011)

*"Let's move on, at this rate we'll never recuperate the axe, nor kill Tuket" *Olaf says, impatient.


----------



## GROMkill (Nov 14, 2011)

*"Yeah. We'll go. But you're coming with us, little rat."* Dossk heads toward the tunnel, the goblin still slung over his strong shoulder, and signals for the rest to follow in behind him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2011)

*Daigon*







Daigon is a leader, not a follower. But he also knows the advantages of a middle position during movement. He follows behind.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Nov 15, 2011)

Noting the statue, Satoshi first approaches Dossk.  Even with his face barely above the Mul's solarplex, Satoshi seems the taller.  He says, curtly, *"He used to be somebody's baby.  That goblin you hold.  Someone used to hold him close and rock him gently.  Someone cared if he lived or died.  So don't you go making his mother cry.  Trask wouldn't approve.  I know he wouldn't...just like he wouldn't approve-just don't hurt him, dammit!"*  The deva sobs, almost, but keeps it together.

Walking to the statue, he calls out, *"The flagstones are different here.  As though the statue is older than the rest.  Come see."*


----------



## GROMkill (Nov 15, 2011)

Dossk scowls as Satoshi lectures him about the value of the goblin's life. That is, until he hears his brother's name mentioned. His face turns solemn and mournful, realizing Satoshi's words are true. He isn't a man of undeserved violence.

Hoisting the goblin off of his shoulder, he sets him down gently onto the cavern floor. *"Stay true to our pact. You're safe unless you try to run, remember that."*

The mul looks at the what his deva ally speaks of. *"I see. What does it mean?"*


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2011)

Still puzzled by the statue, Kjula quietly follows the group.


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 20, 2011)

If a goblin captive could pout, the one leading the adventurers from Kjuriyo was doing so. Walking slowly a few steps ahead of Dossk, resigned to his fate, the goblin leads the way through the roughly dug tunnel away from the cavern beneath the old well.

The tunnel curves slightly back, forth, up, and down, but seems more likely due to the difficulty of digging a straight line rather than any particular plan.

For the last hour, a dull roar has been looming from farther down the tunnel - a sound almost familiar to those who live near waterfalls, but within these caverns the echoes make every sound reverberate in an unexpected way.

The last turn is the sharpest, but conveniently sits about 15 feet back from a large chamber.

The tunnel leads down into the chamber, narrowing to a ledge path that opens precariously to a mist-shrouded gathering pool, probably a drop of about 20 feet. Across the chamber another wide tunnel leads into the room, although from that one a wide river of water washes in, creating the powerful waterfall heard for the last hour.

A careful peek upwards allows the slight view of two ledges opposite each other, perhaps 200 feet above. From one, the base of a drawbridge can be seen, although it is currently pulled up.

Reluctantly, the goblin points down to near the current tunnel opens into the room. "Around corner is makeshift wall, door into guardroom. Bit more around corner is spiral tunnel to up above; likely portcullis is in place. Key usually with guards in room."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Our quest is simple now, kill the guards, take the key. Let's move on." *Olaf suggests, gripping his axe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2011)

*Daigon*






"This is obvious. Do you have any specifics how you want to accomplish it?" Daigon asks.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could we have a drawing or map of how the cavern is, speacially where are the exists? I'm having trouble figuring it out


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


This in any way clear?


----------



## Cor Azer (Dec 3, 2011)

The goblin smirks at the group.

"Big planners are you? Charge worked back under the well, but alarm has been sounded, and Yellowclaw prepares." He sighs, possibly lamenting his own future. "Next time not so easy maybe."

He leans back against the cavern wall. "I wait here? i think you no want me fighting beside you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2011)

*"Just shut up vermin!"* replies Olaf, as he walks purposefully towards the door of the goblin guard, and blasts it with a bolt of red endrich energy shot from his mouth.


----------



## GROMkill (Dec 8, 2011)

Taking Olaf's initiative, Dossk heads toward the door as well, his mordenkrad tightly in his arms.


----------



## Pentius (Dec 9, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> The goblin smirks at the group.
> 
> "Big planners are you? Charge worked back under the well, but alarm has been sounded, and Yellowclaw prepares." He sighs, possibly lamenting his own future. "Next time not so easy maybe."
> 
> He leans back against the cavern wall. "I wait here? i think you no want me fighting beside you?"




Satoshi speaks up, *"Among the yellowclaw are fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters.  I am sure they will recognize the wisdom in backing down, and allowing their family members to treasure their continued lives.  We will leave once we have the Thegn's treasure.  At that point, we should have no reason to orphan more goblins, if the yellowclaw are smart."*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Pentius said:


> Satoshi speaks up, *"Among the yellowclaw are fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters.  I am sure they will recognize the wisdom in backing down, and allowing their family members to treasure their continued lives.  We will leave once we have the Thegn's treasure.  At that point, we should have no reason to orphan more goblins, if the yellowclaw are smart."*




"All things die, in their time.  Even fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters; those who fight and those who surrender.  Do not trouble yourself over it," Kadlin said quietly as she slid a few extra arrows from her quiver.  Then she turned to the bound goblin.  "And we should find you here when we return.  If you try to fight, or flee, we will make certain to end the life you have worked so hard to prolong."  With that she nocked an arrow and made ready to follow the more impetuous folk...


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*Daigon*






Daigon fails to see why he should give mercy he has never received to the goblins. And he will not leave orphans behind...

[sblock=OOC]
weapon and shield are drawn

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Daigon
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 10 Normal Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 14
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 28 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1.0
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Dominator's Strike, Vengeance Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dragon Breath, Guardian's Counter, Dread Smite, Shroud of Shadow
*Daily Powers*: -

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Dec 13, 2011)

Dossk reaches the door and pauses for a moment before turning to his companions behind him. *"Well, then, shall we?"* he whispers, his voice a deep, guttural tone.

With a massive arc, he violently swings his mordenkrad into the door, attempting to bust it down.


----------



## Cor Azer (Dec 14, 2011)

With a crash and a shower of splinters, the door gives way to Olaf's eldritch bolt just before Dossk's massive hammer collides with it.

Through the makeshift portal, the view is of a rundown sparring room. On a raised area at the back, partially obscured runes emit a greenish light, illuminating two goblins brandishing spears.

One calls out, not so much nervous, but relieved that the waiting is over.

"Yuk! Here!"

Framed in an opening to a side room, an older goblin squints at the entry carnage. He flips his cloak back around his arms, revealing sword and shield clearly of goblin-make.

"Yellowclaw!"

From a roughly worked corridor in the back corner, the goblin sarjeant's cry is answered, as at least six voices reply.









*OOC:*



Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuvLb6wmpG_IdG5tN3FtTW5mZ3ZSY19ZRG53TVZ3VEE

Satoshi, Kadlin, and Olaf (in any posting order) go before Yuk, the goblin sarjeant.
Kjula, Daigon, and Skaldi (ditto) will then go before the other goblins.
Dossk will clean up the round.







[sblock=Yuk, Goblin Sarjeant]Yuk, Goblin Sarjeant
AC 19, Fort 15, Ref 15, Will 12
HP 60; Bloodied 30[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin Warriors]Goblin Warriors (6)
AC 17, Fort 13, Ref 15, Will 12
2. HP 29; Bloodied 14
3. HP 29; Bloodied 14
4. HP 29; Bloodied 14
5. HP 29; Bloodied 14
6. HP 29; Bloodied 14
7. HP 29; Bloodied 14[/sblock]


----------



## GROMkill (Dec 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heh, looks like it'll be a while before Dossk's turn comes up. Happy Holidays, all!


----------



## Cor Azer (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I suspect people are busy with holidays, family, and year end stuff, but I figured a bump can't hurt either... *insert respective holiday greeting here*!


----------



## GROMkill (Jan 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] [MENTION=6676736]Pentius[/MENTION] Hope your winter breaks were awesome  Now let's get some gaming going! You're up first!


----------

